# Naruto Chapter 571 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Predict away! 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## SonicTron (Jan 18, 2012)

Well.  Looks like Chapter 571 will be 9-tails transformation happy fun time.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Bee and Naruto tearing through the other Jin, perhaps.

I still feel like they're too tired to pull this off, though.


----------



## vered (Jan 18, 2012)

new mode of Naruto is coming.
or perhaps full transformation.
and a full battle vs tobi and gedo mazou.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 18, 2012)

Everything else from this prediction.

Title will be "The Completed Jutsu!"



CA182 said:


> My Prediction
> 
> I really had fun with this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Full Bijuu Transformation time bitches!!


----------



## whatuwan (Jan 18, 2012)

Full Bijuu transformation with Sage mode 
But if the kyuubi suddenly betrays Naruto it would be funny


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

It's full bijuu mode time. Atleast two chapters of 18+ hardcore bijuu on bijuu tentacle porn. KCM2 which is superior to the full bijuu mode will only be used against Tobi later on.


----------



## Taijukage (Jan 18, 2012)

full bijuu transformation kurama vs bijuus. we see whats going on with kakashi and gai.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Jan 18, 2012)

Roshi wakes up and joins up with Naruto, Bee, Gai, and Kakashi to stop the 5 Bijuu's.

5 on 5 battle.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto has some trouble working with Kurama. It doesn't turn out to be such a happy marriage. The kinks are eventually ironed out and Naruto transforms.


----------



## cell47 (Jan 18, 2012)

Chapter 570 was exellent, but I feel that we are going to get trolled next week with a return on the Gokages battlefield. This happens everytime the manga chapters are at the top. Happy to see that Naruto will finally transform in full Kyuubi though !! I also liked the apperance of the Gedo Mazo, this was so much fun. I also bet Yonbi gave to Naruto the ability to use the Yoton, I look forward to that !


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto transforms into a full state perhaps.
return to Madara's fight with the kages (Hopefully).
More Kyuubi being Tsundere.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 18, 2012)

Kishi decides to change to the fight with kages and madara.

dat troll


----------



## auem (Jan 18, 2012)

WhitefangFlash said:


> Kishi decides to change to the fight with kages and madara.
> 
> dat troll



i will love that..


----------



## cell47 (Jan 18, 2012)

lol yeah, but in a way, this would also be good to see the Gokages vs Edo Madara. Either way, and for the first time since a long time, we are sure that next chapter won't be bullshit. This big fight between all the bijuus in a complete form looks very promosing, let's hope we'll see a fuckton of bijuu bombs. I'm also curious about the power of Nanabi, Sanbi and Nibi.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesomeness and epicness.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto and Kurama make love, Sasuke gets jealous and kills Tobi, Kabuto dies from the awesomeness, Edo Madara reveals he's really future Naruto and only came back to see himself make love to Kurama at such a young age...he gets arrested by Orochimaru for being a pedo. Sakura and Hinata realize they wont be getting Naruto so they settle for each other. Bunch of other pairings happen. Everyone lives happily ever after, the end...until Zetsu takes over the world. 


Or we just have an all out Bijuu battle. Tobi, Kakashi, and Guy sit back, eat some popcorn, and watch. Tobi tries to see what's under Kakashi's mask, Kakashi tries to see what's under Tobi's mask, Guy takes off his mask and ends in a cliffhanger. 


One of those has got to be right 

Or Naruto tries to do what he did to Son with the other Bijuu.


----------



## atenzor (Jan 18, 2012)

the most epic prediction is here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Naruto 571: No One's Shadow*

---

Naruto: OK, Kurama, time to do this!

Kurama: *sigh* Naruto, you did more than enough for now,
I will take it from here!

Tobi: !

(Kurama goes and attacks all the tailed beasts, but the
Nibi manages to tackle him)

Kurama: Don't make me laugh you damn cat! You were way better
than this before, wake up!

(Kurama grabs Nibi and rag-dolls him to the ground)

*Everyone*: !!!

(Sanbi and Rokubi charge in, but their attacks are blocked
by Kurama's tail and Hachibi's fists)

(Nanabi goes into the offensive, but is being blocked by
a duo attack from Gai/Kakashi)

Gai: ...Kakashi... I think I need to open more gates,
this fight is impossible...

Kakashi: Gai, we are in front of the new generation of
shinobi, OUR STUDENTS, and no, I don't want to believe
they need any help, we will only support them for now,
after all,..., we are no match for the tailed beasts.
Gai, take it from your own book: The Power of Youth!!!

(Gai starts to shed a tear): Gai: Kakashi... you're right!

(Meanwhile, Tobi senses something approaching...)

Kurama: ...ugh, what... is this strange chakra... that is
coming...

(Kurama is getting weak by the coming chakra)

Naruto: What's wrong? What is going on?

(Tobi's tailed beasts are all on the ground and slowly
getting back up... but then...!)

-MAJOR CLIFFHANGER-

***FROM OUT OF NOWHERE, EDO MADARA APPEARS AND HAS KURAMA UNDER
HIS CONTROL BECAUSE OF THE ETERNAL MANGEKYO SHARINGAN AND SAYS
TO TOBI:
"...BROTHER, I AM DISAPPOINTED! BUT DON'T WORRY, I BROKE FREE
FROM KABUTO'S CONTROL AND NOW IT'S TIME TO SHOW THEM THE TRUE
POWERS OF THE UCHIHA!!!"***

END OF CHAPTER


----------



## Talis (Jan 18, 2012)

Freaking Kyuubi coming out finally!!! 
Who wants to bet the scene switches to somewhere else?


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 18, 2012)

i expect a kyuubi full beast mode fan service chapter. this is basically a rare opportunity for kishi to show us the power of kurama in full beast mode going all out against opponents of equal size and relatively proportional power. this is the best time to show the kurama going all out because the other bijuus are pretty much the only opponents that could possibly handle a beating from kurama's rampage without being one-shotted right away.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jan 18, 2012)

The tide finally begins to turn as Naruto and Kurama finally team up to take on all comers.  Tobi is a bit disturbed but figures that as long as he has GM things can be kept under control even in the worst possible outcome.  Don't expect much progress in the next chapter other than that.

In the next few chapters however, don't be surprised to see:

1.  Tobi slowly beginning to lose it (standard issue shonen villain breakdown expected in over under 15 chapters)
2.  Some cutting to either Kabuto or Madara
3.  More reinforcements from the rest of the Alliance (possible pairing tease just to fuck with the shippers)

And what is highly unlikely until the end of the war:

-Sasuke


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto goes all out and proceeds to 'wtfpwn' the other tailed beasts.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah Kishis done it again though i liked this chapter. The manga feels really slow, Naruto should have been nine tailed mode in this chapter but Kishis evil so it will propably be like that the next chapter, so i predict it.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, once again I shall try my luck:

571 Battle of the bijuu
Chapter starts with the Sanbi about to crush Kakashi and Gai, but Naruto jumps into the air in front of them transforms into the full Kyuubi and catches the attack with one of his tails and then sends the Sanbi flying with a punch. The Gobi attacks, but Kurama blocks it. The Rokubi tries another one of his acid attacks, but Kurama moves his tails aside to reveal that he had hidden the Hachibi shooting a bijuudama at him from Tobi's sight. 
The bijuudama injures the Rokubi severely and the Hachibi continues on to face the Niibi extinguishing one of her fireballs with his ink. The Nanabi attacks and lands a blow on Kurama forcing his head to the ground right next to Kakashi causing a dust cloud.  
Gai is all ZOMG TEH Kyuubi is free, but Kabuto says to trust Naruto. Kakashi and Kurama exchange a glance and Kurama recovers to attack the Nanabi, however it evades and the Gobi rushes in again. Kurama counters by biting the Gobi in the neck targeting the stake which is there. However before he can reach it he's blown away by the combined attacks of the Sanbi and the Nanabi. Tobi makes a comment how even the Kyuubi is no match against three of the bijuu.
However Kurama/Naruto grins saying that he isn't alone and next we see that Kakashi who had hidden inside of Kurama's mouth when he bit the Gobi destroys the second stake with a Kamui. End of chapter.

572 Duet
Tobi absorbs the Gobi as well and the finally completely exhausted Kakashi falls down only to be caught by Gai. Tobi is still confident saying whether five on two or four on two makes no difference with both the Kyuubi and the Hachibi injured. 
While the Niibi tries to keep the Hachibi occupied, the three remaining bijuu attack Kurama who is hard pressed, however the Hachibi blinds the Niibi with a stream of ink for a second and shoots another bijuudama at the Rokubi which if it hits would destroy the stake, however the Sanbi jumps into the path of the attack and blocks it with his powerful armor. 
The Rokubi manages to get into close combat with Kurama and the acid burns Kurama's skin making him stagger. The Nanabi goes for the kill piercing Kurama's maw and pinning him to the ground Tobi thinks he has finally defeated him, but it turns out that Kurama/Naruto used henge no jutsu to make one of his tails look like his head. The tail wraps around the Nanabi trapping him and Kurama uses his claws to get the next stake. 
Before Tobi can really get over his shock Kurama uses Kagebunshin to create a clone of himself and both fire a bijuudama at the Sanbi. Cracking his armor with the first and destroying the fourth stake with the second. At the same time the Hachibi destroys the fifth stake within the Niibi. Only the Rokubi remains.

573 Tobi's anger
All I got is the title. I think I wrote enough fanfiction for the week XD


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 18, 2012)

Kurama and Hachibi double lariat one of the tailed beasts.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger, please continue.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 18, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Kurama and Hachibi double lariat one of the tailed beasts.





Do it, Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

WhitefangFlash said:


> Do it, Kishi.



Fuck Yeah! Do it, indeed.


----------



## Deadway (Jan 18, 2012)

*Chapter 571 Prediction*
*Growth.*

_Chapter starts with Naruto excreting chakra like crazy_
Hachibi: No way! 
Kakashi and Gai: !?
Tobi: ....!
_Naruto fully transforms_
Kurama/Naruto: Kakashi sensei and bushy brows, take care of Tobi, we'll handle the bijuu!
_Gai looks at the bijuu behind him as they start charging at them_
Gai: Ye-yea...tat sounds like a great idea right Kakashi!
Kakashi: ...... Alright.
Hachibi: YEAOOOO LETS GO NARUTOO
Kurama: Right!
Tobi: _So he managed to fully convert the 9 tails....not bad. Now those two rats are going to try and take me out..controlling the other bijuu will be troublesome..I'll have to put them on autopilot for now._
_Hachibi engages the 5 and 2 tails while Naruto takes on the 3 and 7 tails_
Hachibi: Hey Naruto, you think you can do it now?
Kurama: Maybe...let's try it.
_Naruto charges a bijuudama but can't do it._
Naruto: Damit! 
Kurama: Move aside Naruto, this is my specialty.
Naruto: ! Oh yea
Kurama; BIJUU DAMA
_Hachibi follows along_
_The other bijuu put up their guards_
_The giant explosion causes dust and smoke to be everywhere._
Tobi: .....
Tobi: !? 
_From the ground Kakashi's dogs come out and attack Tobi_
_Kakashi attacks from behind as well with a raikiri._
Tobi: Shinra tensei!
The dogs and Kakashi are sent flying
Kakashi: NOW GAI!
Tobi: !!
_Gai comes from the ground is about to uppercut tobi but he goes intangible._
Gai: To be able to react to my movement in the seventh gate...
Kakashi: He's resorting to the sage of the six path techniques now...we made counters to all his techniques except for his space/time technique.
Tobi: Using the dust to hide your movements. You're quite the powerful one Kakashi, but you'll never defeat me. Not with *that* eye.
Kakashi: !?
Gai: Alright! *If I can keep attacking him, he will soon run out of chakra and won;t be able to use his almighty push..but that space and time technique will be hard to bypass. 
Gai; Kakashi.
Kakashi: ? 
Gai: Get out of here.
Kakashi: ! No, Gai! We can do this without using that!
Gai: You know deep down inside that we can't. It;s the only option.
Pakkun: Is Gai really going to go that far...
Tobi: Enough of this.
Tobi: Almighty Pull!
Gai is being dragged towards Tobi
Gai: AFTERNOON TIGER!
_Tobi goes intangible and it goes right through him_
Tobi: Useless.
Gai is getting really close to Tobi
Gai: MORNING PEOCOCK!
_Tobi uses his chakra absorption to suck back the fire_
Kakashi: The eight inner gates...to unlock the last gate one has to use up all his chakra.....that is when the user can unlock something more than just chakra....
Tobi grabs Gai by the chest
Tobi: Goodbye. Preta Path!
_Gai smiles_
Tobi: ?
Gai's body shifts and is just an after image
Kakashi: The speed of light...His body becomes nothing more than mass! Nothing can react to it.
Gai: MIDNIGHT DRAGON!
Tobi: ?! Wha-
Gai kicks Tobi on the side which annihilates the right side of hsi body
Tobi: GUAHHhhh
Gai: Now to finish it! 
Gai: !?
Kakashi and Pakkun: !??
Gai: ...hmm...you were a worthy opponent.
_behind him is Tobi with his sharingan slowly closing. _
Tobi: Preta Path.
_Gai's soul is ripped out.
Gai falls to the ground smiling at Kakashi_
Kakashi's yes are wide open.
Naruto and hachibi notice it
Naruto; BUSHY BROWS!
Tobi: He made me waste my right eye....but it can be replaced with yours.
Kakashi is looking down, you can't see his face.
Kakashi remembers when Tobi said that technique won't work on him.
Kakashi: It was all a lie...that eye... everything....I get it now. That is why...
Tobi: ....!
Pakkun: Kakashi,..
Kakashi charges Raikiri
Kakashi: You're going to die here.
Tobi: Hmm...tobi sticks his hand out
Kakashi: Mangekyou Sharingan!
Tobi: ? Where is it, the dimension!
Kakashi: behind you
Tobi: !???
A dimension opens behind Tobi and Kakashi;s right arm comes out of it with Raikiri which cuts the left side of Tobi's face and his rinnegan
Tobi: Urgh...Impossible,.....it took me years to master that jutsu....
Kakashi: My rampage was postponed. Now it commences!
Tobi is blind and trying to stand up
Kakashi: Two eyes down...one to go.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Ghost (Jan 18, 2012)

*571: Kurama's strenght !!!*

Kakashi: "This is too much, they've all transformed!"
Guy: "What are we gonna do?!"
Kakashi: " We- !?"

Kyuubi appears infront of them and roars, knocking the other Bijuu on their backs. 

Kakashi: "T-this is..."
Killer Bee: "Naruto did it!"
Hachibi thinking: "Kurama..."

Tobi: "Hmpf.."

He orders all the Bijuu to attack Kurama. Nibi charges at Kurama but gets grabbed and slammed to the ground, Nanabi tries to attack from behind but gets binded by Kurama's tails and then gets thrown at Rokubi. Sanbi fires a huge Suiton bullet at Kurama but it gets dispersed by a Chakra roar.

We see that Hachibi has lifted Kakashi and Guy on his palm, safe from the battle.

Guy: "This is amazing, Naruto has transformed into Kyuubi!"
Kakashi: "Well, he is Konoha's number one surprising ninja, afterall"

*In Naruto's mind*

Naruto: "We're doing great!"
Kurama: "This is just warm up"

*Scene changes to Kabuto*

Kabuto hears footsteps from behind.

Kabuto: "So you've come, eh?
???: "Time to end this"
*
Chapter ends*


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Tobi gets totally owned for the first time by Kakashi and Gai?


----------



## Deadway (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> So Tobi gets totally owned for the first time by Kakashi and Gai?



Damn right he does


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 18, 2012)

*Chapter 571 Prediction:*   The Power of the Kyuubi

The Kyuubi / Kurama gives his full power to Naruto and Naruto's at full power again.  He goes all out trying to free the other Bijuu by going for their stakes as well.   But Madara is too tough and at the end of the chapter, Naruto finally transforms into the 9-Tailed Bijuu state -but this time he's in full control.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 18, 2012)

A full action-packed chapter showing teamwork between the heroes and emphasis on Naruto & Kurama's Bijuu and Jinchuuriki teamwork.



Skywalker said:


> I still feel like they're too tired to pull this off, though.



I agree, Naruto looked very tired in this chapter. At best he and the rest will feel exhausted and grasping for breath when this fight ends. 

I still see Tobi finding a way to capture Bee.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> bearzerger, please continue.



Well, since you asked so nicely I'll do another chapter

573 Tobi's anger
Chapter starts some of the Konoha teens together with parts of their divisions arriving on a cliff a couple of km from the battlefield seeing the devastation caused by the bijuu battle. Several want to get closer to support Naruto, but Shikamaru stops them. Switch to the battlefield where the Hachibi and the Niibi exchange pleasantries and Kurama/Naruto makes some cocky statement to Tobi. Tobi begins to rant about Naruto/his parents/Konoha as a whole being in his way and reveals something more about his past, though still nothing conclusive about his identity, but at least something which will make us theorize about him some more. Some flashbacks of every time Tobi saw Naruto, as a baby, when watching the Zetsu tapes etc. The rant ends with something related to how Konan called him the Darkness and Naruto the Bridge of Hope. Tobi finally unleashes his full power. He summons GM to suck in all of his bijuu including the Rokubi who still hadn't been defeated and GM does another of his WRYYYYY! attacks knocking back both Kurama and the Hachibi with the resulting shockwave. While Kurama and the Hachibi are still recovering Tobi uses an AOE attack which puts even Madara's meteors to shame. Something straight out of Ragnarok. Whatever it is it devastates the entire countryside as Shikamaru and the others look on. End of chapter


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 18, 2012)

by reffering to what 9tails said... is that naruto only can get a tiny bit of 9tails chakra becouse of the cage.... but even so naruto in chakra mode could sustain teleportation speed.... so I wouldnt be supprised if naruto in next chapter showed this ability in fight... instant teleport near the steaks and rip them off before madara can react if he would appear naruto teleports to another biju ^^ it would be fun if naruto with this could make the enemy biju hit each other in confusion 

like they made some biju bomb aim at naruto than he dodges it and another biju gets hit which might make tobi harder to control them... which allows naruto to talk with other bijus in this few sec instant (like he talked only few minutes with 4tails but in real world it was like few sec.)

but he might transform at the end of chapter kinda in order to attack gedo mazo or to counter a few strong biju attack with his own...


but it would be fun if naruto transformed into full form... made a huge biju bomb and launched at the biju's... the whole earth would shake with the blast and we get a glimpse of kages fighting... and in meantime they feel the shake and ask base what is going on... which they say that it was naruto transformed into full form and fighting other bijus.... while it places everyone in WTF & WTH... as naruto become a perfect jin with the strongest biju....... while madara and kabuto are amazed to hear that naruto was able to completly tame 9tails... not control but simply work together as partners ^^


I would love that gigantic shake to make madara realize that he is not the strongest there (with his meteors)


and there is something that was bugging me in current chapter... Son must have gave naruto something along with his trust... well naruto only wanted to be friends with biju but son must have gaved him a power or something to keep him safe and help him fight tobi (and maybe a way to save him from gedo mazo)

next we see rioshi on ground... he doesnt look like Edo tensei... so maybe...just maybe he is back alive !  maybe he was brought back to life to teach naruto few jutsu's... like if son gave him the ability to case yoton... rioshi could teach him how to use it... so it could be like the color page a few chaps back with all jins on the cover... 

kinda every previous host will be brought back to life  maybe not like naruto a host but like garra ex hosts...


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2012)

imo now is a great chance for kishi to switch to the kages vs madara before we see naruto and kurama fight


----------



## Belette (Jan 18, 2012)

Tobi waited for the seal of Kushina weakened during her delivery to take Kyubi ... 
I predict that Tobi has waited for Naruto opens his seal for the same purpose. 

First he takes the Hachibi. Then he goes for Naruto but Gai and Kakashi interpose. Kakashi is seriously injured and Gai opens the 8th Gate to save him and dies. Kyubi is captured then scene switches to Madara's battlefield which is the scene of a pure massacre.

The Kages are lying on the ground, Madara stands over Tsunade glancing at her and said, "it's over."

So, for the first time in this war I could say "shit gets real!".

Yeah, I know, one can hope.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto releases Kurama

this

I want Kurama to be THAT size, cast a shadow over the entire war.


----------



## Jakeirako (Jan 18, 2012)

I expect a full 9 tails transformation and more Bee rapping and possibly Tobi actually lifting a finger.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto owning the other Bijuu and Tobi getting pissed.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 18, 2012)

I predict that if Naruto does go fully Kyuubi it won't be until the last panel of next chapter at the earliest for a few reasons.  

The first reason is that a full Kyuubi transformation is perfect cliff hanger material, and Kishi chose not to use it at the end of this chapter when he very easily could have.  This could mean that he intends to show something in the interim.

The second is that Bee and Naruto need a way to remove the stakes from the transformed Bijuu.  If they are both in their Bijuu forms they would not have the dexterity need to remove the stakes even if they could beat the bijuu outright.  (Although they could let Kakashi and guy handle it.)

Finally if Naruto does acquire a modified KCM from Kyuubi cooperation, it would't make for Kishi to show Naruto power up into the more powerful full kyuubi mode just to power down again into a less powerful, but still "new" power.

So I predict a new KCM Naruto rampage for the first pages of the chapter with a full Kyuubi cliffhanger.


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, Naruto exhausted managed a bijuu. I imagine Tobi won't like this teaming up and will try to get some more power on this front line. Sasuke, perhaps?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 18, 2012)

atenzor said:


> Kurama: Don't make me laugh you damn cat! You were way better
> than this before, wake up!
> 
> (Kurama grabs Nibi and rag-dolls him to the ground)


Best possible line right there.


----------



## Klue (Jan 18, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Well, since you asked so nicely I'll do another chapter
> 
> 573 Tobi's anger
> Chapter starts some of the Konoha teens together with parts of their divisions arriving on a cliff a couple of km from the battlefield seeing the devastation caused by the bijuu battle. Several want to get closer to support Naruto, but Shikamaru stops them. Switch to the battlefield where the Hachibi and the Niibi exchange pleasantries and Kurama/Naruto makes some cocky statement to Tobi. Tobi begins to rant about Naruto/his parents/Konoha as a whole being in his way and reveals something more about his past, though still nothing conclusive about his identity, but at least something which will make us theorize about him some more. Some flashbacks of every time Tobi saw Naruto, as a baby, when watching the Zetsu tapes etc. The rant ends with something related to how Konan called him the Darkness and Naruto the Bridge of Hope. Tobi finally unleashes his full power. He summons GM to suck in all of his bijuu including the Rokubi who still hadn't been defeated and GM does another of his WRYYYYY! attacks knocking back both Kurama and the Hachibi with the resulting shockwave. While Kurama and the Hachibi are still recovering Tobi uses an AOE attack which puts even Madara's meteors to shame. Something straight out of Ragnarok. Whatever it is it devastates the entire countryside as Shikamaru and the others look on. End of chapter




I'd do anything to see this come true.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm still interpreting Naruto's statement that he'd tear off Tobi's mask as similar to his statement that he'd scratch Sasuke's forehead.  Tobi's mask is going to get blown off, and it should be in this window where Naruto will have the upperhand.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jan 18, 2012)

Very simple, Naruto and Kurama start to TEAR SHIT UP


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 18, 2012)

Naruto pulls a Luke Skywalker 

_I am a Jinchuuriki, Like my mother before me!_


----------



## handsock (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's what I expect for the rest of this arc....

-Naruto is about to defeat Tobi but then Sasuke arrives on the battle.
-Sasuke and Naruto fight on equal footing, only to have Tobi buttrape gedomazo steal his kyuubi.
-Naruto survives cuz he's an Uzumaki.
-The ninjas who know group Hirashin will teach it to Naruto so he can use it with 3 clones. 3 Sage Clones. He will be moar powerful than Naruto/Kyuubi mode.


----------



## Yozora (Jan 19, 2012)

Naruto pulling out the stakes of the remaining bijuu and forcing Tobi to retreat. I don't know why but i still see Tobi as the final  villain he will retreat and make some other plan to get hachibi and Kurama or he capture hachibi 1st and Kin and Gin Bro become Kurama replacement.

and I still hoping for part 3


----------



## handsock (Jan 19, 2012)

Yozora said:


> Naruto pulling out the stakes of the remaining bijuu and forcing Tobi to retreat. I don't know why but i still see Tobi as the final  villain he will retreat and make some other plan to get hachibi and Kurama.
> 
> and I still hoping for part 3



Jonin Naruto. O_O Fully grown, with the same voice he had as a kid. JUST LIKE GOKU! OMG 

And also bring back his coat

<------------the one in my avatar.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 19, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I'm still interpreting Naruto's statement that he'd tear off Tobi's mask as similar to his statement that he'd scratch Sasuke's forehead.  Tobi's mask is going to get blown off, and it should be in this window where Naruto will have the upperhand.



And what about the promise Naruto made with the kages to win? The entire child of prophecy spiel, him talking about winning this war etc.? It just doesn't seem logical to me to put Naruto's statement of ripping off Tobi's mask up as the ultimate possible achievement over all the other things which he has said. If he rips off Tobi's mask and loses afterwards he will still have lost and failed to live up to his promises. Not to mention that B will have failed to live up to his promise as well.

Tobi isn't Sasuke. Sasuke is the central character who is sort of a dark mirror image of Naruto. Those two progress step by step, one in light and the other in darkness throughout the entire manga. Naruto had to lose for Sasuke to really start his journey into the darkness. 

Tobi is just a villain who's running out of warranty. He's showing everything he has. And he is already outmoded. Madara already showed himself to be on a completely different level in terms of raw strength. Tobi has been revealed as an impostor, he can't be the final villain anymore. 

So what's there which prevents him from being defeated in this fight? 
The Moon Eye plan? Edo Madara is ready to pick it up if necessary. The bijuu he gathered? They won't be lost to the side of the villains even if Tobi loses. The war would be over? While many people believe so, this war isn't the end of the manga. There are atleast two villains whose plans only really start after the war, Kabuto and Sasuke.


----------



## andrea (Jan 19, 2012)

Scene switches to Edo Mads who has killed at least one Kage.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> Scene switches to Edo Mads who has killed at least one Kage.



Never gonna happen. Kishi won't allow any good guy to die besides fodder, shame...


----------



## Mateush (Jan 19, 2012)

I predict it was Tobi's primary reason for using bijuu, so Kurama will be forced to go outside Naruto. Then he will try to control Kurama, but hopefully he will be saved by Naruto or Bee/Hachibi. Unfortunately he can't withstand Tobi's genjutsu.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 19, 2012)

Chapter 571: An All Out Bijuu Battle
Side Text-Naruto and Kurama team up!


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter starts with Naruto in the real world having a grin on his face*
Naruto: Let's do this Killerbee
Killerbee: Naruto...you actually did it friend!
Hachibi: So you're going to work with us now Kurama?
Kurama: Heh, I guess so, it'll be fun squishing that masked fool anyways.
Killerbee: What's the plan Naruto?
Naruto: ...
*Naruto flashbacks to when he was talking to Son right when they fist bumped each other*
Son: Make sure you use it at the right time!
Naruto: Yah I got it. Thanks Son, it was greet getting to know you a little. 
Son: Heh, I should be thanking you, you showed me that humans can respect us Bijuu. I enjoyed getting to know you as well, you're an interesting guy Naruto.
Naruto: Hehe, I'll make sure to save you all, believe it!
*Back to the real world*
Naruto: ...First we need to remove those rods.
Killerbee: So they still got them? Can't even see them anymore.
Naruto: Yah, they should all be around the neck, we just have to destroy them all. I'll tell you the rest once that's done.
Killerbee: Alright, let's do this friend!
*Killerbee/Hachibi gets back up*
Naruto: My turn!
*Naruto begins to transform*
Guy: Oh no, the Kyuubi's taking over Naruto, things can't get any worse!
*Kakashi sees Naruto's grin*
Kakashi(Thinking): No...it's different this time. Good work, Naruto.
Tobi: !!! 
*Naruto transforms fully into Kurama. Naruto and Killerbee move closer to Tobi and the other Bijuu*
Tobi: So you finally able to control the Kyuubi huh? That still wont be enough.
Naruto: I'm not controlling him, and he's name is "Kurama" not "Kyuubi"! And together we will stop you!
Tobi: ...I see, you two are friends now, despite all it's done you care about that thing...pathetic.
Naruto: It was because of people like you that Kurama became full of hate, using him as a tool...seeing him as a "thing" and not as a living creature. Once we're done here, I'll make sure everyone knows the truth about the Bijuu!
Tobi: ...It's unfortunate that you wont be able to live for that day, once I capture you and the Hachibi, the world will be mine! ATTACK!!!
*The Bijuu all go to attack Naruto and the others.*
*There's a few pages of battling. Naruto grabs Nibi*
*Naruto enters inside Nibi's dimension*
Nibi: ?! Who are you and what do you want?
Naruto: I'm Naruto Uzamaki and I'm here to save you!
Nibi: ?! What did you say?
Naruto: Thanks to Son, I know how I'll be able to save you all. By the way, what's you're name?
Nibi(Thinking): This kid...he's something else that's for sure.
Nibi: My name is...
*Back to the real world*
Naruto: *Enter Nibi's name here* you wont have to fight anymore.
*Naruto destroys the rod*
Nibi: !? You actually did it! Thank you, Naruto.
*Nibi gets suck into Gedo Mazo. Yugito is on the floor*
Tobi: Damn that Naruto!
Killerbee: friend you did it again! Only 4 more now!
Naruto: Kakashi, can you take that women's body and get at a safe distance.
Kakashi: Right, it doesn't look like we'll be much help now anyways. 
*Kakashi picks up Yugito, he and Guy back away and go to Roshi's body*
Tobi: I've had enough of this! FINISH THEM OFF!!!
*The four remaining Bijuu begin to use Bijudama*
Killerbee: !!!
Hachibi: This isn't good!
Tobi: IT ENDS NOW!!!
*The Bijuu launch their Bijudama*

End Text-A Devastating Attack!


----------



## Mateush (Jan 19, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Chapter 571: An All Out Bijuu Battle
> Side Text-Naruto and Kurama team up!
> 
> 
> ...



I like this. It would be nice if Naruto will speak to all biju, since he has to remove all rods anyway.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 19, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> And what about the promise Naruto made with the kages to win? The entire child of prophecy spiel, him talking about winning this war etc.?


Well, Tobi is going to be defeated either now or later.   Naruto also promised to bring Sasuke back, and it's going to happen--a few years later than intended.


----------



## WizzzeR (Jan 19, 2012)

Bijuu Battle Royale!


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Jan 19, 2012)

*Chapter 571*
Huge explosion occurs. The dust clears and the 9 Tails is standing
8 Tails: Did...did you do it! 
Naruto: Kurama's not such a bad guy after all. Bee, 8 Tails, it's time we finish this. We need to remove the stakes in the Tailed Beasts
Bee: I can't even see the stakes anymore, better watch out, before the beasts roar!
 *The 2 Tails attacks Naruto, but he slashes it across the face. It yells in pain and Naruto pins it down. 
Naruto: I'm sorry, but I promise this will help save you!
  *Naruto slashes the back of the 2 Tails neck, destroying the stake. The 2 Tails regains it's personality. 
2 Tails: You freed me! I never thought I'd see the day, Kurama and *Insert-8-Tails-Name would team up.
Naruto: It's not just you, we're going to save all of the Tailed Beasts!
  *2 Tails gets sealed back into the statue. Tobi glares at them.
Tobi: I'll admit, I'm surprised that the 9 Tails fell prey to such a weak shinobi, however having the 9 Tails power at your disposal, is very different than being able to control it. 
  *Tobi uses the statue to attack Naruto. He is separated from Bee. 
Kurama: Naruto! Let me take control for a little while. Have faith in me!
*Naruto looks at the Fox and nods. 
Kurama: 8 Tails! The stakes are in the back of the Tailed Beasts neck, remove them as quickly as possible. As for you (*glares at Tobi) I don't care whether you're Madara or not, I'm ending you now!
 *Chapter ends with Kurama preparing the Tailed Beast Bomb

*Chapter 572*
*Kurama fires the bomb but the statue absorbs the Chakra. 
Tobi: So 9 Tails, you're just donating your Chakra to me now? This statue has the power to hold all of the Tailed Beast, and has 3 of them in here currently. You're going to need to try harder to beat me!

The 6 Tails and 5 Tails are attacking Bee. He's holding both back with his tentacles and arms. 
8 Tails: Bee, we can't hold them back like this forever, we need to think of something. 
  *Guy is in his 7th gate. He runs up to the 6 Tails. 
Guy: Morning Peacock! 
  *Guy hits the 6 Tails away and Bee manages to throw the 5 Tails back. Guy lands on the 6 tails neck and grabs the stake. He pulls it out and jumps as the 6 Tails tries to attack. 
Guy: I got it! 
  *Kakashi traps the 3 Tails underground using a Doton jutsu. As the Tailed Beast breaks free, Kakashi has gotten behind it. 
Kakashi: Rakiri!
  *Kakashi destroys the stake and the 3 Tails is freed. 
Kakashi: I only have so much Chakra left. I can maybe use the Mangekyo once or twice. 
  *The Five Tails is attack Bee, however he uses his tentacles to throw him over his head and to the ground in front of him. 
Beene last beast left to free, watch out masked man I'm Killer Bee!
  *Killer Bee uses his horn to cut the 5 Tails neck, removing the stake. 

  *Tobi is still fighting Kurama, who looks tired. 
Naruto: I thought you said you could handle this
Kurama: The last fight I had was with you for my Chakra, I'm a bit rusty. 
Tobi: I'm done playing games. It's time I take what's rightfully mine!
 *The Statue seals the remaining Tailed Beast, leaving Bee and Naruto as the remaining ones. The statue inhales, and exhales the Chakra rods.  8 Tails protects Kurama and is impaled, end of chapter.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 20, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Well, Tobi is going to be defeated either now or later.   Naruto also promised to bring Sasuke back, and it's going to happen--a few years later than intended.



Like I said Tobi isn't Sasuke. Sasuke needed to win that fight so he could start his journey in the darkness which mirrors Naruto's. Tobi is just a villain, no more than Pain/Nagato, which can and will be defeated.


----------



## Aiku (Jan 20, 2012)

I PREDICT THAT NARUTO AND KURAMA ARE GOING TO OWN. 



Frawstbite said:


> Kurama and Hachibi double lariat one of the tailed beasts.


----------



## Taijukage (Jan 20, 2012)

Why is it that these predictions are more entertaining than the actual chapters?


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 20, 2012)

Kurama and Naruto are enter badass mode and OWN.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with Hexa: from now own the countdown to break Tobi's mask starts. Tobi will not be defeated here but his pride could be wounded if Naruto does succeed in breaking up his mask. Plus Tobi is about to see what he expected earlier when this fight started: the real power of the Kyuubi Jinchuuriki.

Also, I predict new Rasengan variants. C'mon, you know they are coming.


----------



## Mariko (Jan 20, 2012)

My predictions:

Kyuubi uses the legendary uchiha's art of run


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah Tobi's mask is definitely breaking near future. I think Naruto will break it in the end of the battle with his "evolved" KCM.


----------



## Escargon (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep i have a feeling that Tobis mask will break a bit in this chapter.


----------



## blacksword (Jan 21, 2012)

I predict Tobi being Obito.


----------



## Greedy master (Jan 21, 2012)

kishimoto off panel bijuu battle


----------



## Talis (Jan 21, 2012)

I predict first scratch on the mask.
Btw som1 else surprised that the boss summons from everyone still hasn't shown?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 21, 2012)

I predict a Naruto's transformation so awesome that we'll see all the divisions and thus all the other characters look in the direction of the sudden raise of power and say OH MY GOD...


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's my prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 571 Prediction


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 22, 2012)

I predict a bijuu war on a scale never seen before by any ninja. And Kakashi and Gai shit their pants.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jan 22, 2012)

Chapter title will be "Betrayal" and Kyuubi will rape Naruto.

Not plausible but why not


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2012)

It won't happen Shikamaru Nara. Kyuubi and Naruto are bros for life - NWO style. 

Can't wait to see them transform this week, as well as the dialogue between the two and the reactions of all present parties.


----------



## Coldhands (Jan 22, 2012)

It will definitely be interesting to see the reactions of Kakashi, Konoha 11 etc. since they don't know about Kurama's past, how everyone treated it like shit and just think of it as pure evil.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah I know it probably won't.

My second guess would be: Chapter title "A perfect Jinchuuriki" or "Kuramas power" something along those lines.

And I predict that Kakashi will say at least once: "Masaka!!" or "Nante no chikara ga!"


----------



## lordhigh (Jan 22, 2012)

i predict kurama vs Shukaku!


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 22, 2012)

Naruto cracks Tobi's mask on the 2nd last page , and the last page is Kakashi saying "Obito....?".


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2012)

Or

Naruto cracks Tobi's mask on the 2nd to last page, with the final page being Kakashi's reaction to seeing Tobi's Mangekyou Sharingan for the first time: "Obito...?".


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 22, 2012)

Pffft, this is exactly what Madara was waiting for. He couldn't just suck up the nine tail chakra because of the seal, but now that Naruto undid that, Kurama will be gone within two panels of the next chapter.


>.>


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 22, 2012)

*Chapter 571: Union's Gate

Naruto does not bother to turn around once, as he knows he has truly gained Kurama's trust. Somehow, he can sense no betrayal will be made.

Kurama, meanwhile, can feel a new energy completely revitalizing his very existence. Where his seal was a cold, wet prison, the outside was warm, inviting. Comforting.

Kakashi, Gai, and Killer Bee all look at Naruto, and can see his new, tangible resolve. He isn't fazed at all by the five bijuu before him.

Killer Bee: Muthafucka, you done it now! I don't know what to say, or how!

Kakashi: Unbelievable...a perfect jinchuuriki, right before my very eyes. Looks like the legend that no one can achieve harmony with a tailed beast is false after all...but that's...

Tobi: So he's finally achieved union with the fox. Still an exercise in futility...I've got plenty more up my sleeve. 

Tobi makes a hand seal, and Gedo Mazo breaks free from its underground container. It roars, and Tobi stands high above the rest.

Tobi: Putting the Four-Tails back inside Gedo Mazo wasn't what I wanted...but I have plenty of compensation, now that I think about it.

The scene switches to Naruto and Kurama.

Kurama: You should be able to transform fully now. I think that's enough power to fight these five beasts.

Naruto: But what about the Tailed Beast Bomb?! If I turn into you, I should be able to use it, right?!

Kurama: Yes...but there's something I need to tell you first. The ratio of positive black and negative white chakra is different for each tailed beast. When that Killer Bee was explaining it to you, he was speaking only from his perspective. For the Eight-Tails, the ratio is 8:2. But for me, it's 9:1. 

Kurama: As a matter of fact, I'd be willing to wager you had the exact ratio down the first time around, but simply couldn't execute the actual attack because we weren't..."partners..." at that point in time.

Naruto grins.

Naruto: Really?! Then...

Kurama: That's right.

The scene switches back to the battlefield. 

Naruto: Bee, let me handle this! I know exactly what to do!

Naruto clasps his hands together, and a massive wave of chakra surrounds his body.

Gai: Don't tell me this is...

Kakashi: Yes! He's actually doing it!

Naruto grows bigger and bigger, but Tobi does not just stand idly by.

Tobi: Enough...

Using coercion, Tobi commands the beasts to perform their variant of the Tailed Beast Bomb. They do, and five massive dark balls of condensed chakra appear at the mouths of the beasts.

Gai: Kakashi, I'm going in!

Kakashi: Wait! Don't you see there's no need?

Naruto has fully transformed into the Nine-Tails; during the ensuing chaos, he too has been preparing his own Tailed Beast Bomb. It is exponentially larger than those of the lesser bijuu, and everyone takes note of that.

Tobi: Just a proper distraction is all I need...

The five beasts fire their chakra bombs. Naruto counters by firing his considerably larger one. They collide, and everything turns black for a brief moment. Then...

Unprecedented destruction. 

The Tailed Beast Bombs meet in such fury that the resounding explosion is visible to all the other divisions. Every single Shinobi stops their current battle to witness this seemingly apocalyptic explosion. 

Madara Uchiha, meanwhile, draws his own conclusions in his mind.

Madara: Power of that magnitude could only have come from the Nine-Tails...which means that...he's currently trying to capture them. I may have to go there, depending on the situation... 

Division One: What the hell was that?!

Division Two: Almost like...God himself...

The other divisions have a similar response. The only ones who don't hear it are Suigetsu and Jugo, but the latter can feel energy consuming a certain location.

Jugo: Suigetsu...did you sense that?

Suigetsu: No, I didn't! Will you stop worrying about other things?! We're almost at Orochimaru's hideout, and now you decide to go back?!

Jugo drops the subject. 

Jugo: I don't like whatever's in there, either...

The scene switches to Naruto and company's battle against Tobi and the bijuu. The remaining forest has been completely wiped out, and the entire landscape is absolutely barren. Even the mountains in the distance cease to exist.

There is no sign of Naruto's group or Tobi and the beasts. An odd silence overtakes the battlefield...however, after a few minutes, Naruto appears, having lost his fully transformed state. He is, however, in a new state of the Kyuubi Chakra Mode.

An orange glow surrounds him, and its shape slightly resembles Susanoo. Naruto is not fatigued in the slightest, but wonders where his enemies are.

Naruto: Guys, it's safe to come out!

Killer Bee lets go of Kakashi and Gai, who he was protecting by completely boxing himself in, similar to his Whirlwind attack. They walk up to Naruto, and survey the annihilation brought about by the Tailed Beast Bombs.

Kakashi: Just imagine what the-

In the distance, however, Tobi and his beasts rise up again. They have all been turned intangible, but some injury is clearly seen on the bijuu. Gedo Mazo, mysteriously enough, remains unaffected. 

Naruto and his group are frustrated by Tobi's persistent intangibility, but see that their efforts were not completely in vain.

Gai: We really must do something about that bothersome ability of his...but the problem is I don't have the first clue about what allows him to literally retract his existence from this planet.

Kakashi: I'm slowly learning, though. It's just an idea at this point, so I can't really say one way or the other. We have to get close, and make him use it again. That'll confirm or disprove my thoughts...

Naruto: Wait a minute...what he's doing with-?!

Naruto, Killer Bee, Kakashi, and Gai see Roshi's body being held by Tobi. It is undergoing intense regeneration, indicating it was caught in the crossfire of the bombs. 

Kakashi: What could he be planning...?

Gedo Mazo stands, and Tobi places Roshi's Edo Tensei body directly under it. 

Killer Bee: Muthafuckas, this is going to be bad! Get ready, in the wounds of war we're about to be clad!

They assume defensive positions, but Tobi remains completely calm. 

He makes another hand sign, this time with one arm only, and takes delight in seeing Gedo Mazo's black chakra rods descending and brutally impaling Roshi in the back. He does not scream, signifying Tobi's total control over him.

Tobi: Only one with the Rinnegan can channel Gedo Mazo's soul-sucking powers...fortunately enough, this pawn had just that. This battle will end shortly... 

Gedo Mazo roars again, and several apparitions taking the appearance of dragons (ten, to be exact) travel directly towards the Eight and Nine-Tails.

Tobi: Unstoppable.

END*


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 22, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Pffft, this is exactly what Madara was waiting for. He couldn't just suck up the nine tail chakra because of the seal, but now that Naruto undid that, Kurama will be gone within two panels of the next chapter.
> 
> 
> >.>


...Kyubi's still sealed within Naruto. He's just out of the cage.


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 22, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...Kyubi's still sealed within Naruto. He's just out of the cage.




Shush, there. You are ruining a perfectly nice fantasy. 

Er. Prediction, I mean.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 22, 2012)

I predict Sasuke.. Please..


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, this prediction is fantastic.


----------



## Sera (Jan 22, 2012)

Belette said:


> Tobi waited for the seal of Kushina weakened during her delivery to take Kyubi ...
> I predict that Tobi has waited for Naruto opens his seal for the same purpose.



I thought the seal was at it's weakest only during childbirth.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2012)

What we should get: What silenceofthelambs just posted
What we will get: Jokes, bad rapes, 10 pages of flashbacks and plot no jutsu.

I had to do it .


----------



## Rama (Jan 22, 2012)

really nice silenceofthelambs


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2012)

Leptirica said:


> Pffft, this is exactly what Madara was waiting for. He couldn't just suck up the nine tail chakra because of the seal, but now that Naruto undid that, Kurama will be gone within two panels of the next chapter.
> 
> 
> >.>



The seal is not gone he is just out the cage. If the seal was undone the kyuubi would be free and not in naruto.

Monster battle this week and naruto uses clone jutsu while in kyuubi form to have multiple kuramas


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 22, 2012)

I predict Naruto gets a power-up.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 22, 2012)

Naruto saves Kakashi and Gai....then proceeds to do some beasting.

Later on.

Kakashi: Eh...guess I got no choice....."switches to mangekyo sharingan! "Kamui!!!"
Gai: Kakashi! Are you ok?

Kakashi: Don't worry...i'm much better at using this now....

Tobi: You've left yourself vunerable....
(Takes out Kakashi)

A bunshin?!!!!! (A mangekyo bunshin)

Tobi: WTF IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too epic for Kishi to write.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 22, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Naruto saves Kakashi and Gai....then proceeds to do some beasting.
> 
> Later on.
> 
> ...



oh, and while this is happening...this music starts to play
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjjkHg5FOhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 22, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> I predict Sasuke.. Please..



I predict Yamato, he's got as much chance of being included in this fight as Sasuke does.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 22, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> I predict Sasuke.. Please..


Yes, we all want someone who goes 'death to everyone who doesn't agree with me'.


----------



## Leptirica (Jan 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> The seal is not gone he is just out the cage. If the seal was undone the kyuubi would be free and not in naruto.
> 
> Monster battle this week and naruto uses clone jutsu while in kyuubi form to have multiple kuramas




E? Scratch the seal thing; I wanna see multiple Kuramas!


----------



## sagroth (Jan 23, 2012)

Is the preview out yet? Any word on what it says?

The cynic in me still thinks Kishi will cut away from the bijuu fight just to screw with us.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Is the preview out yet? Any word on what it says?
> 
> The cynic in me still thinks Kishi will cut away from the bijuu fight just to screw with us.


After all the build-up, I'd rage.


----------



## Klue (Jan 23, 2012)

Even with Naruto and Kurama working together, the thing I want to see more than anything else, is Tobi actually fight himself.

He is so boring.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Even with Naruto and Kurama working together, the thing I want to see more than anything else, is Tobi actually fight himself.
> 
> He is so boring.


I agree, instead of hiding behind the Bijuu.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 23, 2012)

That mask is coming off in five chapters or less.

Count on it.

Anyway, really hyped for this chapter because it could more or less go in any direction.


----------



## sagroth (Jan 23, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> After all the build-up, I'd rage.



Yeah, I'd be pretty pissed also.

I have no idea precisely why I'm worried it will happen. Kishi isn't bad like that, typically. Maybe it's because I'm so hyped.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 23, 2012)

I figure the only reason we'd switch over to Madara and Kages at this point would be to build up Tobi's reveal.

Madara would start dropping hints about who Tobi is, and what their relationship is. Meanwhile the fight between Tobi and Naruto rages on, culminating in a grand reveal on both ends.

But I think it's still too early for that.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thinking back on it, Kushina's statement here may have implications next chapter.


"The Energy Used to Maintain the Seal..."

Now that he has no need for the seal, does this mean Naruto will now have access to the chakra that once maintained the seal? (As if he didn't have enough chakra...)


----------



## sagroth (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, Naruto's innate chakra levels should be better now(though it won't grow as fast as it used to going forward) as he no longer has to use his chakra to purify the Kyuubi's. The seal is likely to hold better now than in the past(Kurama not struggling, it's a Rikodou seal), but I dunno if that will mean much.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 23, 2012)

Naruto turns into V2
Kurama asks for control
The other bijuu get owned


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to see some form of fusion between Kyuubi's and Naruto's mind. Imagine Naruto with Kyuubi's personality owning Bijuus left and right and mocking them. "Do you think you can take out the strongest bijuu even if you all join forces? Don't make me laugh!" something along those lines. I'd kill to see that :ho


----------



## alooaloo (Jan 23, 2012)

I predict scene change.


----------



## mayumi (Jan 23, 2012)

takL said:


> There is one. this week issue has another spread of next issue info in the middle of it than the usual issue end one.
> 
> "4b relased!
> Before Naruto who confronts Bijus, (comes who/what)…?! "



hopefully its sasuke so we can get the narusasu out of the way first and then they both together battle big baddie.


----------



## Klue (Jan 23, 2012)

Sasuke appearing would be the most random thing ever. Backup arriving in the form of one of the other divisions, is a bit more believable to me.

*Edit*: Wait! Four Tails is released from Gedo Mazou? Or is that a reference to what happened in 570?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 23, 2012)

Random but I wonder if Sarutobi's dad held the Monkey Bijuu, would be funny if Naruto cock blocked Konohamaru to the Ape summoning.


----------



## takL (Jan 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> *Edit*: Wait! Four Tails is released from Gedo Mazou? Or is that a reference to what happened in 570?



its puzzleing me as well. well its a wsj preview you no


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jan 23, 2012)

Interesting.Maybe Edo Madara will decide to capture Kurama after sensing his release and he will go where Naruto is...or maybe some ally will appear...who knows.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm expecting Naruto to blow us away in terms of his new power, like beating back all 5 biju or something outrageous. Tobi's mask going to be damaged and possibly off soon. Doubt a scene change with the current importance of this fight.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 23, 2012)

mayumi said:


> hopefully its sasuke so we can get the narusasu out of the way first and then they both together battle big baddie.



What makes you think Naruto and Sasuke battle together against them? Sasuke's still on the bad side and will kill Naruto for his personal reasons. Its likely that we may or may not get Sasuke in this chapter.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm done with this Tobi fight, the beginning was cool but now is more of the same. I can't even remember how many times Naruto was close to colapse and suddenly receive more chakra. No chakra limit is boring as hell.

I wish the plot moves on to Kages and Madara or something else.


----------



## Talis (Jan 23, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> I'm done with this Tobi fight, the beginning was cool but now is more of the same. I can't even remember how many times Naruto was close to colapse and suddenly receive more chakra. No chakra limit is boring as hell.
> 
> I wish the plot moves on to Kages and Madara or something else.



Yeah, this manga got to much Naruto and asspull in it.
The only thing i like of this fight is that the mask of Tobi will at least go down faster.


----------



## Spazdroid (Jan 23, 2012)

nothing but fighting or flashback hell if it goes back to edo madara half of the fight would of been off screen....


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 23, 2012)

madara vs kages been getting off-paneled 


like it or not, naruto vs tobi/jins is far more important to the plot.


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2012)

I lost all hope in Edo Madara VS Kages fight being on panel. I just want to see Tobi himself fight, his Six Paths are boring. Nagato's Six Paths were much more entertaining.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 23, 2012)

The way I see it. The real fight will happen when Sasuke and Naruto fight. 
This is just a filler battle, so that Naruto can fully get his bond with Kyuubi.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 23, 2012)

Paradox said:


> I'm expecting Naruto to blow us away in terms of his new power, like beating back all 5 biju or something outrageous. Tobi's mask going to be damaged and possibly off soon. Doubt a scene change with the current importance of this fight.



This.... If Naruto's new found power somehow manages to remove Tobi's mask and somehow Kakashi's , he would have completely made up for the waist of time spent conversing with Biju's....

With that  being said, I predict next weeks chapter being the execution of Bijudama.


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 23, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> remove Tobi's mask and somehow Kakashi's




*Spoiler*: __ 








We can only hope Kakashi and Tobi's mask comes off


----------



## Klue (Jan 23, 2012)

If we don't receive a full transformation and Bijuudama, then this upcoming chapter is an utter dude.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 23, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> I'm done with this Tobi fight, the beginning was cool but now is more of the same. I can't even remember how many times Naruto was close to colapse and suddenly receive more chakra. No chakra limit is boring as hell.
> 
> I wish the plot moves on to Kages and Madara or something else.



The Tobi vs Bee and Naruto fight has more plot relevance than Madara vs Kage. Once the jinchurikki with Tobi are defeated I truly believe this fight will get entertaining because Tobi himself has to actually fight.

As far as Naruto's power and never running out of chakra is no big deal because the guy has great resources, sage mode, kyuubi mode and now he is actually using some of Kyuubi's chakra! It is not out of the blue but in story.


----------



## Hexa (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, I think the issue with the fight is that it doesn't feel like Tobi is fighting.  It's the bijuu/jinchuuriki fighting, with Tobi commentating.

That's why it doesn't seem that important when, in fact, this is probably the most important fight in all of part 2 thus far.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jan 23, 2012)

Superstars said:


> The Tobi vs Bee and Naruto fight has more plot relevance than Madara vs Kage. Once the jinchurikki with Tobi are defeated I truly believe this fight will get entertaining because Tobi himself has to actually fight.
> 
> As far as Naruto's power and never running out of chakra is no big deal because the guy has great resources, sage mode, kyuubi mode and now he is actually using some of Kyuubi's chakra! It is not out of the blue but in story.


Naruto has being fight for how many chapters? I can't stand a characther getting so many fights in a row.

Kishi should have done a rotation, unfortunetly that is how he works.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 23, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Naruto has being fight for how many chapters? I can't stand a characther getting so many fights in a row.
> 
> Kishi should have done a rotation, unfortunetly that is how he works.



I don't get it...First it's where is Naruto and now that we got em, it's, lets leave Naruto and get to someone else.

Is this forum ok?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 23, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Naruto has being fight for how many chapters? I can't stand a characther getting so many fights in a row.
> 
> Kishi should have done a rotation, unfortunetly that is how he works.


Whose the main character? Who has the title of the manga? Naruto or Sasuke.


----------



## jso (Jan 23, 2012)

Superstars said:


> I don't get it...First it's where is Naruto and now that we got em, it's, lets leave Naruto and get to someone else.
> 
> Is this forum ok?



Too much of anything is a bad idea. Balance ftw. I was actually enjoying the lack of Naruto in the war. I personally wouldve preferred another 2-4 more months before he jumped into the fray.


----------



## Belette (Jan 23, 2012)

Kushinα said:


> I thought the seal was at it's weakest only during childbirth.



Yeah, but I do not see too much difference between a weakness at childbirth and a seal willfully and completely opened.
It might even be easier for Tobi now that the seal is fully open, which was not the case with Kushina. The masked man just has to do the same thing than back then. Genjutsu on the Jinchuuriki and then re-genjutsu on the Bijuu. 
As the seal would be opened a genjutsu-ed Kyubi would only have to exit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 23, 2012)

you guys need to stop wishing to see edo madara vs the kages. This fight happen off painel is the best thing that could have happened in this arc, it means that Madara will be staying in the manga for longer than we think, and that he will actually fight one major main character.

if the fight happened on painel he would get defeated, this way, the next time that we see him he will have all the 5 kages on the floor dying .


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 23, 2012)

Belette said:


> Yeah, but I do not see too much difference between a weakness at childbirth and a seal willfully and completely opened.
> It might even be easier for Tobi now that the seal is fully open, which was not the case with Kushina. The masked man just has to do the same thing than back then. Genjutsu on the Jinchuuriki and then re-genjutsu on the Bijuu.
> As the seal would be opened a genjutsu-ed Kyubi would only have to exit.



Tobi had a contract seal with Kyuubi which is why he was able to control him.  It wasn't just genjutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 23, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Tobi had a contract seal with Kyuubi which is why he was able to control him.  It wasn't just genjutsu.


uh sry but it was never stated that you needed to have a contract seal with kyuubi to be able to control it.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> uh sry but it was never stated that you needed to have a contract seal with kyuubi to be able to control it.



I didn't say a contract seal was _needed_, just that it wasn't merely genjutsu that he manipulated the Kyuubi with and Minato said himself that Tobi would lose control once he broke it.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> you guys need to stop wishing to see edo madara vs the kages. This fight happen off painel is the best thing that could have happened in this arc, it means that Madara will be staying in the manga for longer than we think, and that he will actually fight one major main character.
> 
> if the fight happened on painel he would get defeated, this way, the next time that we see him he will have all the 5 kages on the floor dying .


Perhaps if Tsunade wasn't there, but seeing as she is, Madara has already been soloed.


----------



## Klue (Jan 23, 2012)

I actually think we'll switch back to the Edo Madara vs Kage fight once Tobi's mask is knocked clean off. Hopefully, Kishi will pick up from the moment after "Dat Clone" disappeared.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 23, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, I think the issue with the fight is that it doesn't feel like Tobi is fighting.  It's the bijuu/jinchuuriki fighting, with Tobi commentating.
> 
> That's why it doesn't seem that important when, in fact, this is probably the most important fight in all of part 2 thus far.



There is absolutely no reason for anyone to complain about how Kishi is having Tobi fight this battle. This fight is completely in line with Tobi's established modus operandi. Tobi isn't someone who takes risks unless they are unavoidable. He has always tried to achieve his goals through proxies so that he avoided any personal danger. 

It was that way when he first waited for Naruto's birth to give him an opening and then fled from Minato once he realized that Minato was faster than he was, the same with how he used Nagato as Rinnegan proxy instead of taking those eyes immediately himself, how he's hiding his face and his identity and how he hid himself within Akatsuki and took up Madara's identity instead. Even his intangibility jutsu mirrors that mindset. Unlike other villains like Madara, Orochimaru and Sasuke he isn't driven by pride or battle lust or any other emotion to crush any opposition himself. He sees no need to establish his personal superiority. In a way he is the perfect shinobi. The only thing that counts is accomplishing his mission and he'll do in the manner which poses the least risk to himself.

That's the biggest reason why he just doesn't have what it takes to be the final villain. Yes, he's fighting the smartest way possible, but he lacks the charisma of a villain who is willing to meet everything the heroes can possibly offer head on and take him down face to face. Sure that's "stupid", but it has an infinitely stronger emotional appeal to a reader.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 23, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I didn't say a contract seal was _needed_, just that it wasn't merely genjutsu that he manipulated the Kyuubi with and Minato said himself that Tobi would lose control once he broke it.


yeah i agree with this. Ppl automatically consider that sharingan's control over kyuubi is merely genjutsu, but i doubt it is.

Sasuke used genjutsu to control Manda...if it was just genjutsu, it would mean that every bijuu can be controlled by sharingan, but they tend to especifically say kyuubi, there is a reason for this.


----------



## Klue (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah i agree with this. Ppl automatically consider that sharingan's control over kyuubi is merely genjutsu, but i doubt it is.
> 
> Sasuke used genjutsu to control Manda...if it was just genjutsu, it would mean that every bijuu can be controlled by sharingan, but they tend to especifically say kyuubi, there is a reason for this.



But it's pretty much a fact that all bijuus can be controlled by the Sharingan. Tobi used it to help subdue the Gobi (5 Tails), two or three chapters ago.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 23, 2012)

jso said:


> Too much of anything is a bad idea. Balance ftw. I was actually enjoying the lack of Naruto in the war. I personally wouldve preferred another 2-4 more months before he jumped into the fray.


I like balance too but I guess this is Kishimoto making up for the lack of Naruto.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jan 23, 2012)

Bearzerger said:
			
		

> t was that way when he first waited for Naruto's birth to give him an opening and then fled from Minato once he realized that Minato was faster than he was, the same with how he used Nagato as Rinnegan proxy instead of taking those eyes immediately himself, how he's hiding his face and his identity and how he hid himself within Akatsuki and took up Madara's identity instead. Even his intangibility jutsu mirrors that mindset.



Exactly. It's the same reason why he never crossed Itachi; he didn't find the hassle worth the potential risk. 



> That's the biggest reason why he just doesn't have what it takes to be the final villain. Yes, he's fighting the smartest way possible, but he lacks the charisma of a villain who is willing to meet everything the heroes can possibly offer head on and take him down face to face. Sure that's "stupid", but it has an infinitely stronger emotional appeal to a reader.



Well, he could receive a powerup that allows him to fight head to head.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 23, 2012)

571: Great success!

Naruto is about to attack
When suddenly... he disappears!
Tobi: ?
Bee: 
Kakashi: 
Gai: 

Naruto appears in Hinata's bedroom!
Naruto: what happen?
Hinata: I set u up the bomb! I haz reverse summon!
Naruto: :amazed
Hinata takes off her shirt. Naruto's head hides us from seeing her goods.
Hinata helps Naruto out of his shirt
they kiss passionately

[sp=the rest][/sp]


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 23, 2012)

Booty call no jutsu? Epic.



...and  SOMEONE ATE SASUKE - HELP!!!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Belette (Jan 23, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Tobi had a contract seal with Kyuubi which is why he was able to control him.  It wasn't just genjutsu.



For what I know contracts are needed for summonings and particular genjutsus of the Sharingan (Tobi's) can subdue bijus.



Jeαnne said:


> you guys need to stop wishing to see edo madara vs the kages. This fight happen off painel is the best thing that could have happened in this arc, it means that Madara will be staying in the manga for longer than we think, and that he will actually fight one major main character.
> 
> if the fight happened on painel he would get defeated, this way, *the next time that we see him he will have all the 5 kages on the floor dying *.



Precisely why I want to see him as soon as possible.
If only Kishi could hear you.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 23, 2012)

My predixtion is that the title of the next chapter will be "The King of Bijuus" with Kurama soloing all of them.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm predicting sob-story Kyuubi background.  He'll be reflecting on his past hosts and his life of hatred and what-not after being separated from Juubi. 
Kurama will probably be told something encouraging; foreshadowing how he'll be hated up until 1 host "who will free him of his hatred" or something cliche
Then it'll go back to current panels where he's working alongside Naruto and we'll get 1 attack from the two of them working together before it ends.

Not that I want this to happen ( I couldn't care less about his backstory), but I feel like it's bound to happen eventually and now that they're finally cooperating, it seems likely to happen soon.


----------



## auem (Jan 23, 2012)

despite being one of the most anticipated event of the whole manga finally going to happen,why can't i feel cheerful enough..?..don't know...


----------



## Bringer (Jan 23, 2012)

Prediction.

They start to win. Tobi masks get knocked off.


And then back to kages. It shows Tsunade kicking Madara in the stomach.

INB4 someone tries to be funny by saying it was all a genjutsu when its overused and dumb.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a feeling Sasuke and Madara will take center stage cuz of cover page forshadowing. There is alot of plot areas to revisit. Madara is rikudo plot unveiling. Sasuke is uchiha massacre and developing into a rikudo. Naruto is the whole bijuu situation. Itachi and kabuto is the whole edo army. All plot areas involve the endgame


----------



## thelessergatsby (Jan 24, 2012)

surely if it was just sharingan control over the bijju, then Kakashi would be all over this shit.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jan 24, 2012)

*Preview sounds interesting :*



takL said:


> *"[The] Four-Tails "released!" Before Naruto, who confronts [the] bijuu, appears who/what...?!"*



*Does Edo Madara someone join the battle?  Sure sounds like it.*


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 24, 2012)

Sasuke joins the battle


----------



## Talis (Jan 24, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Preview sounds interesting :*
> 
> 
> 
> *Does Edo Madara someone join the battle?  Sure sounds like it.*



Kabuto with the Rinnegan...


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 24, 2012)

betting sasuke. madara would be way too much. but then again we have 6 bijuu's, and they havent been doing jack so who knows...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 or itachi. maybe he decided naruto cant do it so he said fuck it, ima turn back and rape this shit"


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 24, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Well, he could receive a powerup that allows him to fight head to head.



A power-up wouldn't change his personality. Just look at the real Madara with his show me what you got attitude. That's what a final villain should have.




thelessergatsby said:


> surely if it was just sharingan control over the bijju, then Kakashi would be all over this shit.



Kakashi could never control a bijuu because while his eye might be good enough his chakra is too weak and there's too little of it.

About the preview takL translated. I'm predicting it's a mix up and someone at WSJ accidentally put a preview which was meant for last week in this issue.


----------



## CA182 (Jan 24, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Kabuto with the Rinnegan...



If this turns out to be correct I promise I'll do predictions for the next 10 chapters. 



bearzerger said:


> A power-up wouldn't change his personality. Just look at the real Madara with his show me what you got attitude. That's what a final villain should have.
> 
> Kakashi could never control a bijuu because while his eye might be good enough his chakra is too weak and there's too little of it.
> 
> About the preview takL translated. *I'm predicting it's a mix up and someone at WSJ accidentally put a preview which was meant for last week in this issue.*



Although it's probably this... Especially considering it was said there wasn't a preview last week.


----------



## fromashesrise (Jan 24, 2012)

Prediction:

Chapter 571: The Real Bridge Of Peace

"You are no longer a monster, you are now my partner of the Leaf: Kurama!"

An unstoppable duo!

Naruto looks up at Tobi, slams his hand on the ground and a woosh of orange Chakra surrounds him.


Kakashi and Guy: ?!?!?!?!

Full panel of Naruto looking something of a hybrid between his chakra mode and when he was in the 4 tailed state when he fought Oorochimaru, except he has nine tails instead of 4 and he looks more like Naruto than he does Kurama.

Bee (inside the 8 tails): What a bust! He has the 9 tails workin' with him but why don't he look like us?

8 Tails: Hmmm, that's not it. It certainly doesn't feel like a failed transformation to me. I can sense the nine-tails at full power for the first time in many years... There's something strange about that kid. Regardless of whether they decided to team up, or if Naruto took the entire worth of of the nine-tails' power, he would go full form upon transformation. Instead he's in that state, a state I haven't seen before since.... The Sage of the Six Paths.

Bee: Get outta here, that dude was real?

8 Tails: Idiot! What do you mean real? He's the reason why we're fighting this fight to begin with. 

Tobi: Looks like you finally did it. You finally mastered the nine-tails. Too little to late though. I know full well that the nine-tails is at half power since the 4th hokage sealed him inside of you. You STILL stand no chance against me.

Naruto: You know Tobi, I've been meaning to talk to you about that... *zip*

(Naruto disappears)

Tobi: Where'd he...

Naruto: Beast-art, tailed-beast ball!

Naruto is seen with a tailed beast ball in one hand (like a Rasengan) slamming it against the 5 and 6 tailed beasts as they jump to protect Tobi.

Tobi: What?! Where did he get that kind of speed from (arm over face shielding himself from the blast next panel shows the chakra rods from the 5 and 6 tails breaking in the blast)

Tobi: God... damn you...

Tobi sucks the 5 and 6 tailed beasts back into the Gedo statue.

8 tails/ Bee: Now it's a fair fight, let's get 'em Naruto!

Naruto: you got it!

As soon as Tobi retreats Gai kicks him. Tobi slips through it and catches a punch from Guy. As soon as he catches it, Kakashi Raikiri's him, but slips through Tobi. Guy falls over.

Tobi: You two are meddlesome I'm going to end this right here and now.

Tobi warps Kakashi, as soon as he does, he gets struck with another Raikiri in the chest. The shadow clone Tobi was about to absorb disappears.

Tobi: !?!

Kakashi: It's over. Did you really think we would go to war with you without having some knowledge of your power, Tobi?

Tobi: So you knew you could strike me during the dimensional transfer?! HOW?!

Flashback of Konan making a paper rainbow before she got killed by Tobi

Tobi: Konan... damn you..

Kakashi: That's right, Konan sent us everything she learned about you. She knew she was going to  have to fight you for Nagato's Rinnegan sooner or later, and she sent the intel to the Leaf as soon as she realized this. You can't hide behind your parlor tricks anymore, Madara... or Tobi, or whoever you are...

Gai standing in front of Tobi

Gai: Superior Leaf Hurricane!

Gai kicks Tobi in the face. His mask cracks but doesn't break

Tobi: Aaarrrgh

Gai: No matter how hard you try, you will never be able to demolish the real bridge to peace, which lies in all of our hearts, you monster! This is for all the lives you have taken from us!

Gai punches Tobi's mask and breaks it off, Tobi transfers himself out of Kakashi's hands and  re-appears covering his face.

Next chapter -> who is behind the mask?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 24, 2012)

@bearzerger

yeah the real madara would make the perfect last boss, he got the attitude, charisma, the ideology everything. tobi too, he's a great character all around but after his "nobody" speech it makes me doubt his final villain status, if anything he looks like the biggest pawn of them all, (maybe madara's pawn?) maybee. a final villain shouldnt treat himself as such imo. but there are no other villains who can take his spot save madara. sasuke? no. kabuto? seems a little insecure like tobi and just doesnt have that charisma like real madara.. so i dunno


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 24, 2012)

Short prediction

Naruto is about to enter full 9 tails mode, 
he does KB first and makes a dat clone.

then he transforms his real self into 9 tails.

Dat clone rides ontop of Kyuubi's head and provides backup to Kyuubi with Super Oodama rasengans and FRS's.

Dat clone smashes Tobi's mask and we cut back to Madara, with the Kages near death on the ground beneath his feet.


----------



## kojak488 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dat clone should be the one to go Kyuubi mode.  He's much more impressive than the real Naruto.


----------



## auem (Jan 24, 2012)

i would love to see naruto standing on kurama's head...rather than a joint transformation like Bee-eight tails...


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 24, 2012)

i predict a backstab from kurama. next chapter: kurama killed naruto


----------



## Fay (Jan 24, 2012)

Things are so intense, as more and more the question on who is the final villain remains unclear.

I think Sasuke is the FV, so sure enough more hints towards this will come up :33!

Also, hopefully a glimpse of Madara vs the kages unless he is the victor of the fight, then we only need to see his final fight .


----------



## Starstalker (Jan 24, 2012)

Naruto must lose this battle in order for Juubi to appear so...he will lose, no matter what.


----------



## Yuna (Jan 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> But it's pretty much a fact that all bijuus can be controlled by the Sharingan. Tobi used it to help subdue the Gobi (5 Tails), two or three chapters ago.


Yet he also needed to use the chains. He's using combinations of Jutsu.

If it's all Genjutsu, then *how the Hell did Madara expect himself to be able to use Kuchiyose no Jutsu on Kurama*? Just a few chapters ago, he tried to summon Kurama to himself using Kuchiyose no Jutsu.

What, the Sharingans allows you to do that, too? Kuchiyose any Bijuu?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2012)

Perhaps they'll aim to get rid of Fu in her Nanabi form, given she is the Bijuu that can probably cover all of the battlefield due to her ability to fly.

Hachibi and Kurama should give them some info about the Bijuus at this point, like what they are capable of or their weakeness.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jan 24, 2012)

Chapter 571 - The perfect host​
*Inside Naruto*
*Kurama, walks closer to naruto, and him and naruto merge inside his mind*

*scene switches to the real world*

Tobi: "!"

Gai & Kakashi: "!!!!"

*Naruto is engulfed in red & orange chakra and a huge explosion occurs*

Bee "Gigantic"

*The smoke settles and naruto has grown a few inches taller, covered in reddish orange chakra, he has 9 tails sprouting out the back and his face is calm and tranquil*

*Naruto breathes in, breathes out and fires a bijuudama that annialites the 3 tails*

Tobi "Amazing, to have destructive power like this to completely erase the chakra prescense of one of the legendary tailed beast"

*Tobi makes 10 seals and out comes Gedo Mazo with the rinnengen*

Tobi "Let's see how he handles "him"

*Gedo Mazo charges at naruto and company and fires an AoE blast that anniliates the battlefield*

*Tobi smiles*

*The smoke clears, Naruto managed to flee the blast saving bushy brows sensai, the sharigan, and the octopus*

Kakashi "Amazing, for him to save us, evade the attack, and take no damage. He's become faster than light"

Naruto "Guy's please stay here and rest, I will end this myself".

*Naruto creates 6 duplicate clones, 3 follow naruto, the other 3 begin healing kakashi, gai, and bee*.

Naruto "In this form, instead of my vitality being taken away by the 9 tails, i have the energy and power to infuse vitality into other beings and restore their natural chakra order"

*Kurama inside naruto "Yes but there is a risk...........*

Naruto to Kurama "I will put my life on the lines to protect my friends and loved ones (Naruto imagines Hinata's face when he says loved ones)

*Naruto looks at tobi and his clones go towards the tail beast*

Naruto "You bastard, you will pay for this."

*Naruto, lowers his ki shield and completely empties his mind*

*Tobi "I can't sense a ki signature from 9tails brat, has he......"

*before tobi is finished thinking he is struck in the face by naruto and is bleeding through his mask*

Tobi "GWAAHAHAA, to be able to hit me before i can become intangible, he moves exactly like him" (Flash back to the RS)

Naruto "This is the end"

*Naruto cups his hands and fires a new technique "Bijuu Gun" directly at a wounded tobi*


This is 75% of the spoiler, if people want the rest let me know.


----------



## Klue (Jan 24, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Yet he also needed to use the chains. He's using combinations of Jutsu.



Probably because he is controlling multiple Bijuu simultaneously? Kakashi even made note of the fact, I think. Maybe he can't control the other Bijuu completely with his Sharingan - unlike the Kyuubi - but the potential is certainly there.

Regardless, he did make use of his Sharingan in his effort to corral the Gobi. So, I really don't know what else to say.



Yuna said:


> If it's all Genjutsu, then *how the Hell did Madara expect himself to be able to use Kuchiyose no Jutsu on Kurama*? Just a few chapters ago, he tried to summon Kurama to himself using Kuchiyose no Jutsu.
> 
> What, the Sharingans allows you to do that, too? Kuchiyose any Bijuu?



Not sure if the two are totally related.

If Madara is able to summon the Kyuubi without 'eye-loving' it first, wouldn't that suggest that summoning bijuu doesn't have a one-to-one relationship with the Sharingan?


----------



## Veltis69 (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope Kishi finished flashbackfeeding


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 24, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> I have a feeling Sasuke and Madara will take center stage cuz of cover page forshadowing. There is alot of plot areas to revisit. Madara is rikudo plot unveiling. Sasuke is uchiha massacre and developing into a rikudo. Naruto is the whole bijuu situation. Itachi and kabuto is the whole edo army. All plot areas involve the endgame



Sasuke's on the front cover.

................. Shut up peoples. You take what you can get.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll pass on anything Sasuke related for another few chapters.

Itachi on the other hand..


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jan 24, 2012)

bijuu size rasengan sounds about right.


----------



## Sarry (Jan 24, 2012)

I am starting to think that the one to capture Bee will be Sasuke, instead of Tobi. 
Plot wise, it seems better seeing as how we will see Sasuke's improved state. 

So I predict Tobi will withdraw after reaching a stalemate with Naruto and Co.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 24, 2012)

IT'S TOBI TIME!!!


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jan 24, 2012)

Sarry said:


> I am starting to think that the one to capture Bee will be Sasuke, instead of Tobi.
> Plot wise, it seems better seeing as how we will see Sasuke's improved state.
> 
> So I predict Tobi will withdraw after reaching a stalemate with Naruto and Co.



Actually I see it another way. To me it would make a lot of sense if Sasuke met Kabuto.

1. Kabuto number priority is still to capture/kill Sasuke as revenge for killing Oro and taking his body. I dont think he will go down without encountering Sasuke for one time at least. Tobi clearly is not able to leave the battlefield right now with Naruto teaming up with Kurama so Kabuto is free to try to take Sasuke anyway.
2. Itachi is on his way to Kabuto and I think it would be relevant if Sasuke and Itachi met again. Also it would be kinda funny if Kabuto was able to control Itachi again and let him fight Sasuke. Both Uchihas fighting would serve different things: 
- to show how much Sasuke increased in strength compared to Itachi 
- and his "new" mind set. I still dont see any way for Sasuke credibly redeeming except of talking to Itachi again. It would kinda fit...Itachi as being the one who fueled Sasukes hatred and in the late run, being the one to take it away again. So here we either have the chance to see a tiny bit of Sasuke?s goodwill or his absolute way to darkness by killing his brother and ignoring his words.

But as Kishi doesnt like logic, it wont happen anyway.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 24, 2012)

Lets hope Kurama and Naruto do some awesome shit together.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 24, 2012)

takL said:


> There is one. this week issue has another spread of next issue info in the middle of it than the usual issue end one.
> 
> "4b relased!
> Before Naruto who confronts Bijus, (comes who/what)…?! "


This sounds awesome hopefully it's Edo Madara or Sasuke probably going to be Itachi though.

Have any of the recent previews been accurate?


----------



## Sarry (Jan 24, 2012)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Actually I see it another way. To me it would make a lot of sense if Sasuke met Kabuto.
> 
> 1. Kabuto number priority is still to capture/kill Sasuke as revenge for killing Oro and taking his body. I dont think he will go down without encountering Sasuke for one time at least. Tobi clearly is not able to leave the battlefield right now with Naruto teaming up with Kurama so Kabuto is free to try to take Sasuke anyway.
> 2. Itachi is on his way to Kabuto and I think it would be relevant if Sasuke and Itachi met again. Also it would be kinda funny if Kabuto was able to control Itachi again and let him fight Sasuke. Both Uchihas fighting would serve different things:
> ...



hmm, I wouldn't mind seeing that actually. It seems like a good plot development. 
But knowing Kishi, and the latest trend where rematches are made(edo zombies against ninjas they fought before. ): i am willing to bet that Sasuke will fight Bee again, and defeat him.


----------



## m1cojakle (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think tobi will lose so easily


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jan 24, 2012)

well my guess about the who/what in the preview... it might be like summoned edo kushina controled by tobi (tobi knows how to do edo tensei) with her chains to suppress 9tails (kinda away for naruto to get those uzumaki techs from her like after naruto saves her from tobis control).... it might be simply all the biju talk to naruto so while confronting the bijus... he has a discussion with all bijus in the inner world  (make kumara fight wile naruto talks with them... or naruto fights while kurama talks to other bijus to lend naruto help and trust)

sasuke would be too boring ;/ not now as its getting interesting... or it might be roshi ! who wakes up and helps naruto out 


anyway I would be glad if there were no more edo tenseis as its a cheep tech. 


well other possibilities is the kin/gin brothers so another 9tails chakra users vs the orginal beast   maybe kurama could absorb all kin/gin 9tails chakra and become bigger and stronger ^^


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Jan 24, 2012)

How much of kyuubis chakra did the kin/gin brothers have about 10 percent?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jan 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> But it's pretty much a fact that all bijuus can be controlled by the Sharingan. Tobi used it to help subdue the Gobi (5 Tails), two or three chapters ago.


but look at the chakra chains...

when we saw tobi control kyuubi, he simply used sharingan and ordered it around, i cant see why with 5 tails it would need the chains.

unless the chains are part if sharingan's abilities to control bijuu? because the fact that his eyes turned into sharingan is just weird. If the chains are sharingan's powers, it would put everything in other perspective, because it would give uchihas a similar power to uzumakis when it comes to bijuus.

we need to take care with tobi because he is a "rikudou" in the first place...


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Jan 24, 2012)

Edo Madara is the elder brother, Tobi is the younger brother  YOUR MIND=BLOWN


----------



## Adagio (Jan 24, 2012)

Just because there's the Sharingan tomoe on the Gobi doesn't mean he was using the same ability/power that the Sharingan seems to inherently have with the Kyuubi. Tobi could have easily used genjutsu (like Sasuke did with Manda) in addition to the chakra chains. 

Remember Itachi's and Sasuke's conversation during their last fight? Sasuke told him that the Sharingan grants its user power to control the Kyuubi, not Bijuu, as proof that he actually read the Uchiha tablet.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 24, 2012)

Adagio said:


> Just because there's the Sharingan tomoe on the Gobi doesn't mean he was using the same ability/power that the Sharingan seems to inherently have with the Kyuubi. Tobi could have easily used genjutsu (like Sasuke did with Manda) in addition to the chakra chains.
> 
> Remember Itachi's and Sasuke's conversation during their last fight? Sasuke told him that the Sharingan grants its user power to control the Kyuubi, not Bijuu, as proof that he actually read the Uchiha tablet.




Reread what Madara told Kyuubi in the flashback. It's not just Kyuubi.


----------



## Fay (Jan 24, 2012)

m1cojakle said:


> I don't think tobi will lose so easily



But he's not losing easily. He's fighting multiple powerful ninjas...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 24, 2012)

Naruto better live up to his hype, been waiting ages for this.


----------



## jiggz1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Adagio said:


> Just because there's the Sharingan tomoe on the Gobi doesn't mean he was using the same ability/power that the Sharingan seems to inherently have with the Kyuubi. Tobi could have easily used genjutsu (like Sasuke did with Manda) in addition to the chakra chains.
> 
> Remember Itachi's and Sasuke's conversation during their last fight? Sasuke told him that the Sharingan grants its user power to control the Kyuubi, not Bijuu, as proof that he actually read the Uchiha tablet.



I was wondering what Seraphiel meant with "Reread what Madara told Kyuubi in the flashback. It's not just Kyuubi."  And it appears Seraphiel is right:
Narutoverse

I think the reason why this is all just being revealed now (though bits by bit) is because come on you know kishi he likes prolonged mysteries.  I never thought it made sense that only Kyuubi could be controlled by sharingan.  And probably the reason why that has been the case up untill now, is because kyuubi was the only bijuu in konoha, when madara summoned him the first time.  And as the uchiha tablet gets updated with new uchiha secrets generation by generation, the tablet got updated with the sharingan being able to control the kyuubi.  So later generations would read it like control over the kyuubi being a unique thing to the sharingan.  Without knowledge that it is also possible with all bijuu.  Because it hasn't been tested and therefore nothing will be stated about it on the tablet.  I understand that some (or most) of you will come with smart remarks like "none of this is cannon" or something along the likes of that.  And i agree...untill Kishi reveals it to be cannon.

It doesn't have to be, but it's logical and the other alternative which we all have known as canon for a while is actually kind of riduculous if you think about it. "Bijuu control by sharingan, only exclusively for kyuubi".  While all bijuus came from one super bijuu?  Oh yeah, and it happens to be that kyuubi is the strongest of all nine bijuu.  Come on...does that really make sense?  But once again, we'll see, let's just wait how it all plays out.....I could be wrong, I could be right.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 24, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but look at the chakra chains...
> 
> when we saw tobi control kyuubi, he simply used sharingan and ordered it around, i cant see why with 5 tails it would need the chains.
> 
> ...



But the sharingan is still likely controlling the Biju (possibly the only thing it's doing in regards to the Biju) however the Rinnegan abilites is keeping the Biju's chakara tied to the Jinchuuriki(via Black rod) and statue.

The sharingan's control translates to all Biju's clearly, thus was implied before hand here.
His right arm wa shit by amatearsu

Madara comments was merely supporting what was already known.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jan 24, 2012)

^Thats right.I think the main difference is that the chains control the Bijuus physically, while the Sharingan is controlling the mentally using Genjutsu.Using both like Tobi makes you obviously able to control several at once and gain complete control.


----------



## Federer (Jan 24, 2012)

Meteordara vs the Kages please.


----------



## Frawstbite (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm just interested in seeing how the tailed beasts will not absolutely overrun the alliance. Tobi has a beast that can freaking fly.

Bet money he won't take advantage of it?

No flying beast bombs?


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 24, 2012)

Prediction.....story switches to Sakura.....lol....we'll have to wait 10 weeks before we see any Naruto/Karuma or Madara/kages fight scenes.


----------



## Tregis (Jan 24, 2012)

Hopefully we'll see a glimpse of Kabuto sometime soon, or a quick panel of the 5 kages vs Madara.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dat clone will transform into the full beast mode, while the original transforms into full sage mode with ma and pa.  The other beasts will eventually beat dat clone, so Naruto, in full sage mode, will transform into full beast mode.

<<<yeah, i can dream, can't i?>>>>


----------



## Klue (Jan 24, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but look at the chakra chains...
> 
> when we saw tobi control kyuubi, he simply used sharingan and ordered it around, i cant see why with 5 tails it would need the chains.
> 
> ...



Maybe because he is controlling 6 Bijuu at once, perhaps?


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 24, 2012)

Adagio said:


> Just because there's the Sharingan tomoe on the Gobi doesn't mean he was using the same ability/power that the Sharingan seems to inherently have with the Kyuubi. Tobi could have easily used genjutsu (like Sasuke did with Manda) in addition to the chakra chains.
> 
> Remember Itachi's and Sasuke's conversation during their last fight? Sasuke told him that the Sharingan grants its user power to control the Kyuubi, not Bijuu, as proof that he actually read the Uchiha tablet.



he mentions kyuubi because history has madara controlling the kyuubi, that's the only bijuu evidenced to have been controlled by sharingan. the rest were in possession of hashirama. but like others have already proved to you, all the bijuus can be controlled. if the kyuubi can be subdue'd the rest are a piece of cake, common sense


----------



## Klue (Jan 24, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> he mentions kyuubi because history has madara controlling the kyuubi, that's the only bijuu evidenced to have been controlled by sharingan. but like others have already proved to you, all the bijuus can be controlled. if the kyuubi can be subdue'd the rest are a piece of cake, common sense



Sasuke read the Uchiha tablet, and learned that the purpose of the Mangekyou Sharingan is to control the Kyuubi:


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke read the Uchiha tablet, and learned that the purpose of the Mangekyou Sharingan is to control the Kyuubi:



yeah. and what of it?


----------



## Klue (Jan 24, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> yeah. and what of it?



He mentions Kyuubi because that's what is written on the tablet, not because of Madara.


----------



## SageRafa (Jan 24, 2012)

Tobi isn't using Sharingan Genjutsu because either only works [or it's more susceptible] with Kyuubi as it's written on the table or keeping 6 Uzumaki/Rinnegan chakra-chains is less chakra-consuming than keeping 6 Sharingan Genjutsus powerfull enough to control the Bijus.


----------



## SilenceOz (Jan 24, 2012)

If Sharingan can control all Bijuu, whether in a Jinchuuriki or not, damn Sasuke would be pissed, he could of just devolved Bee in their fight. Why didnt he though? he could see Kyuubi inside Naruto and controlled it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 24, 2012)

i predict Nine Tails doing Rasengan.


----------



## Klue (Jan 24, 2012)

SilenceOz said:


> If Sharingan can control all Bijuu, whether in a Jinchuuriki or not, damn Sasuke would be pissed, he could of just devolved Bee in their fight. Why didnt he though? he could see Kyuubi inside Naruto and controlled it.



Maybe he hadn't developed his eyes to that point, were it's capable of controlling Bijuu or, as a perfect Jinchuuriki, Bee's presence and relationship with his Bijuu, prevents an outsider from taking control.

I expect these questions to be answered by Sasuke in his coming battle with Naruto, if not by Tobi, at some point in the coming chapters.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't wait for next chapter 

Maybe we will see Madara and the Gokage


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> He mentions Kyuubi because that's what is written on the tablet, not because of Madara.



is the uchiha stone monument and the thingy itachi asked sasuke to read the same thing? not sure, thats why im asking. because i find it odd sasuke can understand anything when his sharingan wasnt even matured.




SilenceOz said:


> If Sharingan can control all Bijuu, whether in a Jinchuuriki or not, damn Sasuke would be pissed, he could of just devolved Bee in their fight. Why didnt he though? he could see Kyuubi inside Naruto and controlled it.



obviously not everyone with a mangekyo can control kyuubi or any bijuu, madara is the only uchiha known to control bijuus, thats because his eyes were the most powerful


----------



## nadinkrah (Jan 24, 2012)

lol this is the perfect time to cut back to the Madara fight. People keep talking about Kyuubi/Naruto doing something.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jan 24, 2012)

naruto uses new rasengans, tobi gets more serious


----------



## Sarry (Jan 24, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> naruto uses new rasengans, tobi gets more serious



If that happens, I am going to smack Kishi on the head for being a bad troll


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ Well if a new rasengan is all we get, it better not incorporate a rasengan in it's name.


----------



## vered (Jan 24, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> I can't wait for next chapter
> 
> Maybe we will see Madara and the Gokage



yea i truly hope we'll get a glimpse of the Madara fight.
though  logically Naruto new Mode or power-up and the bijuu fight will occupy most of the pages.


----------



## Klue (Jan 24, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> is the uchiha stone monument and the thingy itachi asked sasuke to read the same thing? not sure, thats why im asking. because i find it odd sasuke can understand anything when his sharingan wasnt even matured.



Indeed it is.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jan 25, 2012)

i predict more naruto tomfoolery

tobi trying some more to capture naruto and bee

and kyuubi smiling with the face of friendship.


but truthfully deep down i want the kyuubi to go


*Spoiler*: __ 






and squeel "im freeeeeeeeeeeeeee"




and some uchiha info, like itachi watching kabuto or sasuke arriving at the battlefield of where deidara and kimimaro is at or runs into juugo/suigetsu


----------



## VictorSavage (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto transforms into Kyuubi-mode. he summons Hinata and everyone dies as she falls to the earth. the jutsus name is OVERWHALEMING!!!


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 25, 2012)

my previous post got deleted? 

I predict this


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> my previous post got deleted?
> 
> I predict this


                  .


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> my previous post got deleted?
> 
> I predict this



Though not the ramen guy I wouldnt be surprised if Tobi was revealed to be some minor character we routinely saw walking around the streets of Konoha, unmasked and be friend of everyone.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

I will try not to go to sleep until the spoilers are out.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

571: The vanishing man

Zetsu appears next to Madara
Zetsu say
that the divisions are being wiped out
Sasuke recovered sight and left the cave.
Madara is about to defeat the kages

Madara tells the good guys that they should care about their friends first before trying to defeat him...
..and that they will meet again next time.
Madara, Zetsu and the bijuu disappear.

Naruto and Kurama don't get an opportunity to fight. 

Back to the kages!
Madara stands over the half-defeated kages.

Next chap: The end of the war!!!





Orochibuto said:


> Though not the ramen guy I wouldnt be surprised if Tobi was revealed to be some minor character we routinely saw walking around the streets of Konoha, unmasked and be friend of everyone.


Yeah, a minor character is most likely. There's something wrong about that Izuna theory, but I can't put my finger on it. Maybe it's because his brother Madara is dead and they lived around the same time? :lolidunno





Orochibuto said:


> I will try not to go to sleep until the spoilers are out.


You might have to wait about five hours.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

There is no way Tobi is going to walk away from this fight.

He is balls deep in this right now, nothing is going to stop him.


----------



## atenzor (Jan 25, 2012)

spoilers coming in about 20 minutes now


----------



## Rama (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope we see bijuudama


----------



## Harbour (Jan 25, 2012)

predict fake spoilers in 20 minutes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 25, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> I can't wait for next chapter
> 
> Maybe we will see Madara and the Gokage



I haven't figured out if this is the time Kishi will cut back for a few pages or if this new development just ensures that we won't see Madara's fight even mentioned for another month.


----------



## sagroth (Jan 25, 2012)

atenzor said:


> spoilers coming in about 20 minutes now



Translation: it'll take me 20 minutes to come up with this week's round of bulls#!t.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 25, 2012)

The worst that could happen is getting 4 to 5 pages of flashbacks


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder if Madara will notice the Kyuubi chakra.


----------



## atenzor (Jan 25, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Translation: it'll take me 20 minutes to come up with this week's round of bulls#!t.



actually, 2:20AM EST is when ohana usually appears, but i guess it doesn't work always, that's why i said 20 minutes from my time, but it doesn't mean
anything, we could still wait


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jan 25, 2012)

jump spread with new volum cover

The Raikage


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto hair is akin to Minato on that cover.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding me?

Madara gets a tiny corner and you can only see his back?

I've been waiting for this volume cover ever since Madara appeared and I get that shit? Wow.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 25, 2012)

Yall better pray, I just saw one piece spoilers and....Yall better pray Kishimoto saves the day.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Madara gets a tiny corner and you can only see his back?
> 
> Are you seriously kidding me? I've been waiting for this volume cover ever since Madara appeared and I get that shit? Wow.



I woudlnt even had noticed it if you hadnt said it


----------



## sagroth (Jan 25, 2012)

Superstars said:


> Yall better pray, I just saw one piece spoilers and....Yall better pray Kishimoto saves the day.



Did T post them? If the chapter is as awesome as we hope, he'll likely post Naruto spoilers also.

And atenzor: my apologies. To be fair though, almost everything you're posted related to spoilers has been dead wrong.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 25, 2012)

I think they got A's lightning shroud all wrong...


----------



## Rama (Jan 25, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> jump spread with new volum cover
> 
> The Raikage



meh...     .


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I haven't figured out if this is the time Kishi will cut back for a few pages or if this new development just ensures that we won't see Madara's fight even mentioned for another month.


I'm expecting that Madara "feel" Kyuubi's power somehow next chapter. 



•Sasuke• said:


> jump spread with new volum cover
> 
> The Raikage


I was expecting Madara and the Gokage in the cover, but only Madara's back?  I'm a little disappointed about this part.

It is still a nice cover. I like Naruto's hair 

Rock Lee's manga cover having that generic white background is a nice touch :33


----------



## Nimander (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice cover.  Not the best, but I definitely like the variety of colors on there.  All rainbow-y and shit.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 25, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Did T post them? If the chapter is as awesome as we hope, he'll likely post Naruto spoilers also...



Yes T posted one piece spoilers that were not worth it. 
So lets hope Naruto brings it!!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

Once again the cover has too much going on.



PikaCheeka said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> Madara gets a tiny corner and you can only see his back?
> 
> I've been waiting for this volume cover ever since Madara appeared and I get that shit? Wow.



Were you really expecting a full picture, when Madara himself is a huge spoiler?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Once again the cover has too much going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you really expecting a full picture, when Madara himself is a huge spoiler?



Well it would worth it. I am pretty sure when Juubi is revealed and the cover comes they will have a lot of shit hinting Juubi and all that, so why not Madara.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Who is this T guy, I thought Ohana was the official spoiler provider.


----------



## Auto (Jan 25, 2012)

Mei is sucking a dick in this one. (srs)


----------



## atenzor (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Who is this T guy, I thought Ohana was the official spoiler provider.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Auto said:


> Mei is sucking a dick in this one. (srs)



lmao


----------



## sagroth (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Who is this T guy, I thought Ohana was the official spoiler provider.



T's the One Piece guy. He sometimes does Naruto also if he liked the chapter. He tends to get his manga an hour or so before Ohana.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 25, 2012)

no chapter this week ?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Well it would worth it. I am pretty sure when Juubi is revealed and the cover comes they will have a lot of shit hinting Juubi and all that, so why not Madara.



Juubi's not as big a spoiler. Anyone who's read the manga past a certain point will know what it is, and anyone who hasn't just flat out won't.

Madara is part of what is probably the biggest twist in the manga. There's a bit of a difference.

Madara will probably be on another cover if/when he gets more focus.



Orochibuto said:


> Who is this T guy, I thought Ohana was the official spoiler provider.



T provides One Piece spoilers and gave us Naruto and Bleach spoilers for a while when Ohana was out sick.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> no chapter this week ?



What the fuck did you just said?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jan 25, 2012)

I dunno why I write this, but .... T is the spoiler provider of one-piece. He retired before Christmas. But apparently is continuing to post One piece spoiler anonymously.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 25, 2012)

That cover is the first time I've ever seen Naruto's hair with detail, as far as lines drawn to give it texture.  At least outside of the odd color cover page, where Kishi messes around with a different art style.

Makes him look oddly like a Super Saiyan to me for some reason.  I cannot possibly say exactly why.


----------



## atenzor (Jan 25, 2012)

finally ohana appeared.... thank god


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 25, 2012)

atenzor said:


> finally ohana appeared.... thank god



Its about to get real in here soon


----------



## auem (Jan 25, 2012)

atenzor said:


> finally ohana appeared.... thank god



not in naruto thread in 2ch.....you are trolling again...


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> no chapter this week ?


Why wouldn't there be?


----------



## sagroth (Jan 25, 2012)

All I need to hear from Ohana is

"Naruto's new transformation is cool"

and I will be happy.


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 25, 2012)

I predict dissatisfaction. The chapter is so hyped I cannot even..
Anyway. Can't wayt : D


----------



## sagroth (Jan 25, 2012)

auem said:


> not in naruto thread in 2ch.....you are trolling again...



I need to retract my apology, don't I?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

So Ohana isnt here? Ah fuck


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't know why atenzor is still green, this shit needs to stop.


----------



## atenzor (Jan 25, 2012)

she was supposed to be there like 35 minutes ago... sigh


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 25, 2012)

Revoke his trolling pass.


----------



## EnergySage (Jan 25, 2012)

Prediction- We go back to Kage's vs Madara


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 25, 2012)

Haven't ya all heard what Minato told us:
"atenzor is the harbinger of THAT shitstorm."


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

I am going to neg the troll. Well I will give him the benefit of doubt.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 25, 2012)

neggin means u mad. u mad orochibuto?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

I gave him the benefit of doubt, not being 2ch doesnt necessarily mean it isnt true.


----------



## auem (Jan 25, 2012)

he will come back with another id simply...
after all he is a over-smart guy who pretend to know ohana and T and everybody else...


----------



## 8 (Jan 25, 2012)

i predict this chapter will be about a lonely little girl who's parents are participating in the big war.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 25, 2012)

giev sp0i13r p1oX


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 25, 2012)

I've seen better trolls though.
I remember the one that screamed "CHAPTER'S OUT GUYS!" 
And everyone was like "Whhaaat! No way." and then they were SO mad because there was no chapter..


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

8 said:


> i predict this chapter will be about a lonely little girl who's parents are participating in the big war.



Said girl will latter be revealed to be the soul of the 11 tailed beast.


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

the funny thing is that sasuke's next battle is naruto right after naruto defeats tobi


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 25, 2012)

> the funny thing is that sasuke's next battle is naruto right after naruto defeats tobi


I wonder how his reaction to Narutos new powers will be. Acutally Sasuke don't know ANYTHING about Narutos development except for that he grew really strong.


----------



## atenzor (Jan 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> the funny thing is that sasuke's next battle is naruto right after naruto defeats tobi



I don't see where is the funny part, please explain


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

atenzor said:


> I don't see where is the funny part, please explain


----------



## atenzor (Jan 25, 2012)

if you can do a better job than that guy, then go ahead, show me what's funny


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 25, 2012)

inb4 "Where amI? Where am I? Heeerrreeee I aaaaaam!"

@T-Bag Seems legit. Indeed.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> the funny thing is that sasuke's next battle is naruto right after naruto defeats tobi



Lol Sasuke's next battle is anyone he meets on his path to Konoha(as he seems focus on testing his new eyes, thus is reason poor Zetsu got the shaft after playing the role of noble protector)

Seeing as Naruto is not home, Naruto being his first opponent isn't likely and besides considering Naruto's currently occupied, I cannot bare the thought of weighting for Naruto to free up his schedule to See the Sauce back in action.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

Why do people still think Sasuke's going to destroy Konoha?

He said himself Naruto is going to be his next target. So he's obviously going to seek Naruto out.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Even if he went after Konoha it would be ridiculous considering there is NO ONE there but the civilian population.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2012)

Sasuke will think "I should of stayed hidden in the cave"


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 25, 2012)

So anything on 2ch?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 25, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Why wouldn't there be?





Orochibuto said:


> What the fuck did you just said?



never mind me, this is my way of whining about lack of spoilers.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Come on Ohana.....


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 25, 2012)

We're all clamoring for spoilers now Ohana!


----------



## Summers (Jan 25, 2012)

There not gonna come Ahahaah!, its gonna cut back to the Kages and the Naruto fans will lose their shit, but heh at least we will see Tsunade again, meaning the LB GT GH will comeback  to life along with all the Tsunade haters. What Fun! Joy!


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2012)

No spoilers yet?  
I'd like to saywish that Sasuke would appear this chapter but.. *sniff* wishful thinking never did anyone any good.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> I wonder how his reaction to Narutos new powers will be. Acutally Sasuke don't know ANYTHING about Narutos development except for that he grew really strong.



The same reaction he's had vs. the past few opponents..

showcased.
showcased.
showcased.

That unwavering sense of superiority, thus only befitting "The last PURE living breathing Uchiha" 

Sasuke neither cares for Naruto development(as he stated), nor is he losing sleep for not caring. 

Naruto has voluntereed himself to be Sasuke's next victim, the next time they meet it's just buisness for Sasuke  hopefully Naruto can understand this and actually keep his mouth shut(Fat chance of that happening) because the Sauce stated before, "He aint trying to hear all that"

With that being said, he may comment Naruto on his progress in power....
it's not beyond his character.


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

atenzor said:


> I don't see where is the funny part, please explain



there are two ways:

1- lol, sasuke is gonna be so haxed to fight the guy who defeated the main villain.

2- lol, at the reaction.

either way, it's a win win situation


----------



## Summers (Jan 25, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> The same reaction he's had vs. the past few opponents..
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Sasuke might raise his eyebrows. Honelty sasuke`s ability to no give f%k about that if funny, he used to care back in Part 1.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Why do people still think Sasuke's going to destroy Konoha?
> 
> He said himself Naruto is going to be his next target. So he's obviously going to seek Naruto out.



Didn't you read? He's "Ready to Go":dat ass

Sure he may moved Naruto on his VIP list, to the top spot, but "But Killing all of Konoha" remains the master plan.(Like a boss)

Seeing as Naruto abandoned queen (the village) do not be suprised if he returns to see Sasuke has already "Ravaged" her.

After all sense Naruto resides in Konoha, the first place to start his search will in fact be Konoha. 

But I frankly do not care what Sasuke does, as long as it involves showcasing his new abilities. We've been waiting almost TWO YEARS now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Didn't you read? He's "Ready to Go":dat ass
> 
> Sure he may moved Naruto on his VIP list, to the top spot, but "But Killing all of Konoha" remains the master plan.(Like a boss)
> 
> ...



There is NO ONE in the village bar the civilian population, all the 5 villages army are out of their villages, there may be like 5000 people in Konoha at most.


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> I wonder how his reaction to Narutos new powers will be. Acutally Sasuke don't know ANYTHING about Narutos development except for that he grew really strong.


sasuke "i.... am.... so.... exited... "

naruto "aren't you surprised that i grew stronger? "

sasuke "meh, it's ok"

naruto "that's it? "

sasuke "yyyyyyyyyyyyyyup "

naruto ""

sasuke "look son, i didn't even react to danzu taking away 10 of my clan's eye. why should be surprised about the main character finally doing what everyone was expecting and controlling his demonic power?"

naruto ""

sasuke "dear god, and he will be the one to defeat me "


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

I predict no Sasuke for this chapter.





IpHr0z3nI said:


> Didn't you read? He's "Ready to Go":dat ass
> 
> Sure he may moved Naruto on his VIP list, to the top spot, but "But Killing all of Konoha" remains the master plan.(Like a boss)
> 
> ...


Sasuke is cocky and overshooting the mark. He should aim lower. All of konoha would zerg rush him and kill him before he gets a chance to kill the elders. I haven't read another manga where a villain is so underpowered for what he wants to do.


----------



## auem (Jan 25, 2012)

the day when we get chapter within a hour of spoiler is fast approaching,i guess.....


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> The same reaction he's had vs. the past few opponents..
> 
> But Killing all of Konoha
> But Killing all of Konoha
> ...



i think he cares more than you think or else he wouldn't have stated that he wanted to completely wipe out Naruto out of existence after their last meeting.Naruto words got to him though at this point Sasuke only sees Naruto as someone who stands in his way to complete his vengeance.he knows that Naruto is a big obstacle so at least in that regard there is some sort of acknowledgment.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2012)

Finally ohana posted the ToC.


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

Ohana appeared!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 25, 2012)

What does the spoiler say, what does the spoiler say?!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto transforms.

The three lines on his face get darker?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2012)

Seems like he still has Kyuubi Chakra Mode. Whiskers on his face are darker. And something about the seal on his stomach?...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope the entire chapter isn't spent on him transforming. :/


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Jan 25, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Seems like he still has Kyuubi Chakra Mode. Whiskers on his face are darker. And something about the seal on his stomach?...



Could be that the seal design is missing from his stomach.

makes sense.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Sasuke - Naruto you man nothing to me you are going to die! I WILL NEVER GO BACK!
Naruto - Well I really dont care, I will then just kill you
Sasuke - Excuse me?
Naruto - I already have found my significant other you see....... Kurama understood me way better than you
Sasuke - Wha- t? Impossible! I dont care, you lie there is no way a giant fox done this!
Naruto - No Sasuke! Dont do what I think you are going to do! If you go there I wont be able to help you!

Sasuke - Shut up! SUPER GENJUTSU!
Sasuke - So this is the mind of Naruto...... but where is the Kyuubi

Kitsume Kurama - Hey you!
Sasuke - Im looking for Kyuubi!
Kitsume Kurama - Im talking to you Uchihafag, its me!
Sasuke - Oh shi......
Kitsuke Kurama - I ve had enough of you trying to rob me and tormenting MY MAN!

Slap, slap!



Sasuke - Fuck, someone get me outta here!
Naruto - I warned you Sasuke....... now not even Rikuodou Sennin could help you!
Sasuke - My cheeks! I cant feel my cheeks! What jutsu is this? Get me outta here!

SLAP X infinity

Tobi - Darn..... I better not revive the Juubi


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

seems like Naruto has an evolved form or something.


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto going SS3.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2012)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> Could be that the seal design is missing from his stomach.
> 
> makes sense.


Ah, right, 'cause of the cage being gone. That might be it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

I predict millions of fan made colorings.


----------



## Face (Jan 25, 2012)

I think it says that he has tails now.


----------



## sagroth (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto transforms? Yesssssssss


----------



## Harbour (Jan 25, 2012)

i predict billions "finally he turn in!!!"


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Evolved RM

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> ......



Disturbing, but I can see Naruto kicking Konohamaru's ass with that one, maybe not Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

lol, kishi didn't go the KCM rout............. good


----------



## Saunion (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice. A more feral version of KCM was pretty much what I envisioned. Very nice.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto tailed beast it was added.
The transformation!

Chile Chile is increasing
Three lines of the face is darker
Do not seal the stomach


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 25, 2012)

Where was the fanfare when Susanoo turned into a bird? Bunch of backstabbers.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2012)

Ohana would to draw it to us like she did that KCM penguin.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> lol, kishi didn't go the KCM rout............. good



Yes he did, but apparently is like a merged form of tailed states and RM.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

summers said:


> Sasuke might raise his eyebrows. Honelty sasuke`s ability to no give f%k about that if funny, he used to care back in Part 1.



He used to "Dreamed of a future with comerades druken with the assurance of peace" in part 1 as well.

"Will of fire"

and...........(and this is the kicker) Konoha had nothing to do wit the death of his family. LoL

It's funny how he's changed so much from part 1.


----------



## sagroth (Jan 25, 2012)

I am so happy right now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> He used to "Dreamed of a future with comerades druken with the assurance of peace" in part 1 as well.
> 
> "Will of fire"
> 
> ...



Sasuke did said he would crush Naruto utterly, he may very well be surprised he cant easily one shot Naruto like he basically claimed he would.


----------



## HInch (Jan 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> I predict millions of fan made colorings.



This is absolutely spot on and correct.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

What could Chile Chile is increasing could mean?


----------



## HInch (Jan 25, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Ohana would to draw it to us like she did that KCM penguin.



God please yes.


----------



## Timeshift (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What could Chile Chile is increasing could mean?



Wasn't Chile Chile also mentioned in (Google translated) spoilers for one of the previous chapters?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 25, 2012)

What's the next one say?


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmm Kurama also transforms? Something about his beard? Don't get it.

Chili Chili or Chiri Chiri is Ohana's name for KCM. She usually calls him ChiriNaru when he's like that


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

seems like its really something that new mode .


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What's the next one say?



Ohana's just gushing about the transformation some more.


----------



## Saunion (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What could Chile Chile is increasing could mean?



"Chile chile" is the way Ohana calls the chakra flames surrounding Naruto when he uses Kyuubi chakra. It probably means they're stronger now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Fucking evolved RM, yes and fucking yes this deserve Homer Simpson dancing

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h-1OMVF7hM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 25, 2012)

So it's a dazzling makeover lol


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Saunion said:


> "Chile chile" is the way Ohana calls the chakra flames surrounding Naruto when he uses Kyuubi chakra. It probably means they're stronger now.



Lol, Saiyan aura anyone?


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Jan 25, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Ohana would to draw it to us like she did that KCM penguin.




this one?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lsn2tT5yTc[/YOUTUBE]

Gonna be listening to this while I read the chapter.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Where was the fanfare when Susanoo turned into a bird? Bunch of backstabbers.



No one gave a shit cause it was nothing


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

I wonder if he will look even more RS like


----------



## SonicTron (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the chile chile is the sound of chakra, like raikiri's / chidori's sound


----------



## Selva (Jan 25, 2012)

YES pek an evolved KCM is what I always wanted. This new mode was too... shiny for me lol I hope the new one looks better.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Selva said:


> YES pek an evolved KCM is what I always wanted. This new mode was too... shiny for me lol I hope the new one looks better.



Ohana said that Naruto face lines become more dark so its possible it will be a more demonic or feral looking RM or a black RM.


----------



## Face (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh yeah.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Bad Uchiha,bad Uchiha whatcha gonna do whatcha gonna do?
When Naruto come for you?Bad Uchiha bad Uchiha whatcha gonna do?
Whatcha gonna do whatcha gonna do when Naruto come for you?


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Ohana said that Naruto face lines become more dark so its possible it will be a more demonic or feral looking RM or a black RM.



Sounds more to me like a Kyuubi Naruto (pre-tailed forms) and KCM combo.


----------



## Shepard (Jan 25, 2012)

Can't wait .


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

17 pages of naruto transforming and commentary on it? 

this almost beats that berzerk chapter where it was just pictures of events


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

vered said:


> i think he cares more than you think or else he wouldn't have stated that he wanted to completely wipe out Naruto out of existence after their last meeting.


But that would pretain to what he represents, not how powerful he's become.

In fact if we go back and analyze the quote "And everything he stands for"

It appears that "Nice Guy" Smile manage to loosen a few bulbs in Sasuke's hatred light bulb.If it was enough to change even the Kyubi, it isn't foolish to say Sasuke wasn't rather bothered by it.








> Naruto words got to him though at this point Sasuke only sees Naruto as someone who stands in his way to complete his vengeance.he knows that Naruto is a big obstacle so at least in that regard there is some sort of acknowledgment.


Ah I agree, hence the above statement.

I simply do not see Sasuke waiting for Naruto (Just as Naruto isn't waiting on Sasuke, as he promised)


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto takes on the remaining bijuu and it seems like the chapter ends with the bijuudama


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

seems like Naruto uses bijuu dama at the end.
and the whole chapter is the process of him transforming?


----------



## Saunion (Jan 25, 2012)

Wait, I'm not sure it's an evolved KCM... Apparently she's just saying Naruto turns into full Kyuubi, and the whiskers getting darker or the seal exploding happen before the transformation.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome, I was hoping for a KCM evolution. Sounds good that it could possibly turn out more feral. Him using Biju-dama at the end is interesting, Gai and Kakashi will need to get out of range ASAP.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2012)

Seems like she's saying that Kyuubi Chakra Mode expands, and eventually turns into the full Kyuubi.


----------



## HInch (Jan 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> 17 pages of naruto transforming and commentary on it?
> 
> this almost beats that berzerk chapter where it was just pictures of events



I wish chapters would stop showing the main character in new and exciting new forms and instead had random, not needed battles.

*Watches 24 episodes in a row of Goku powering up*


----------



## Harbour (Jan 25, 2012)

I predict multiple threads about "Its time for This Jutsu".


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto takes on the remaining bijuu and it seems like the chapter ends with the bijuudama



i was joking when i said 


Addy said:


> 17 pages of naruto transforming and commentary on it?
> 
> this almost beats that berzerk chapter where it was just pictures of events



i didn't really mean it


----------



## Cymbalize (Jan 25, 2012)

everyone and their mother knew that the chapter was going to end with a TBB. Very predictable.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, apparently while in RM Naruto stomach seal opens and the transformation begins, Im not sure, I would like an evolved RM but I wouldnt mind seeing what 9b Naruto could do either.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoilers are out, and it looked like Naruto got a new form.

I knew Kishi was going to cop out with the full Biju transformation, the guy cannot seem to force his main character to anything in which he cannot peform a Rasengan in.

With that being said, I willing to bet I can guess the first jutsu in which is going to be performed by this KCM+ Naruto.... I'm also willing to bet that such jutsu resembles a sphere.

Edit we do not have a full spoiler their is hope yet.

Iphr0z3nI excited about a none Uchiha character? Hardly.....

Full transformation Kishi........... Anything that cannot perform a Rasengan in is all I ask.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

> Bijuudama at the end



Rev up that hype train, because heeere we go!


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 25, 2012)

Madara transforms as well?

...


LOL.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuck........ MADARA TRANSFORMS TOO it seems it is also Kyuubi, guess who got the Yin part of Kyuubi?

Not sure if Madara or Tobi, if its Madara then Kabuto did a hell of a job by powering him up, I mean he busted the thing out of the Shinigami.


----------



## Saunion (Jan 25, 2012)

The hell is that about "dazzle" it's everywhere in the google translation.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> クラマも変身するよ！
> Madara transforms as well
> 髭が濃くなって
> 封印式みたいの濃くなってウォラァアアア！て叫んでる
> His whiskers also turn darker and the same with his seal, while he screams


This, maybe?


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 25, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Madara transforms as well?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Lol that guy mistook Kurama for Madara


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

HInch said:


> I wish chapters would stop showing the main character in new and exciting new forms and instead had random, not needed battles.
> 
> *Watches 24 episodes in a row of Goku powering up*



i don't have a problem with naruto transforming but transforming to kyuubi (who we know how he looks making it not _*new*_) the entire chapter is ridiculous


----------



## Nic (Jan 25, 2012)

tobi transforms?   Does he get a bigger and better mask then?


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

Madara????


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

> クラマも変身するよ！
> Madara transforms as well
> 髭が濃くなって
> 封印式みたいの濃くなってウォラァアアア！て叫んでる
> His whiskers also turn darker and the same with his seal, while he screams


madara = naruto from the future confirmed


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

>Tobi transforms too

WHAT THE FUCK AM I READING


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

DON'T TELL ME THOSE FUCKING LINES UNDER HIS EYES WERE WHISKERS ASHQHSAKADQHASKDFAHKSDHFKS


----------



## Saunion (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh Dazzle is Kurama. Ok.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

So it seems either got the Kyuubi Yin or............ if he indeed transforms I think this could almost confirm the theory of Tobi being the Juubi soul.


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

i dont think he meant Madara but Kurama.


----------



## Face (Jan 25, 2012)

The first line doesn't say Tobi transforms.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Madara transforms as well?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


It is "Kurama"

クラマ = Kurama


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> DON'T TELL ME THOSE FUCKING LINES UNDER HIS EYES WERE WHISKERS ASHQHSAKADQHASKDFAHKSDHFKS



This seems to confirm that Tobi is Juubi.


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> >Tobi transforms too
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK AM I READING



tobi is  a final villain. just like in bleach, we will sea  vagina on his forehead


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in for a world of hurt here.. Sick of the damn kaiju battle. I'm not excited over this chap at all.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

omg finally it happens. The transformation. And a whole chapter dedicated to it. This is like Goku going ssj.


----------



## Taijukage (Jan 25, 2012)

maybe he sealed ichibi in himself and is going ichibi mode to help the other bijuus.


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 25, 2012)

MAN! This chapter is either boring or master hax : D


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> I'm in for a world of earth here.. Sick of the damn kaiju battle.



Lol I bet if it were a chapter of Sasuke evolving into Rinnegan or getting Gedou Mazo you wouldnt mind.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> MAN! This chapter is either boring or master hax : D


master hax.

I've waited a long time for this moment.


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

seems like perhaps Naruto goes full bijuu in the end.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

vered said:


> seems like perhaps Naruto goes full bijuu in the end.


The first line of the last spoiler says that they transform separately.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't wait to see Naruto's new form


----------



## Taijukage (Jan 25, 2012)

> omg finally it happens. The transformation. And a whole chapter dedicated to it. This is like Goku going ssj.


that happened in like two panels. the rest of that chapter was krillin and piccolo getting shot up.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

I think Naruto says he'll finish it in one shot at the end.

That's typical Naruto.


----------



## Kiyumi (Jan 25, 2012)

WHAT?! SO MADARA [THE GUY WHO IS FIGHTING THE KAGE ATM] IS GOING TO TRANSFORM INTO THE KYUUBI TOO?! 

Does that mean, that we will soon see that fight?! ​


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

We dont know if the entirety of the chapter is dedicated for transformation yet.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

God I miss the days where a man can wake up around 2am central, and get the entire (Lackluster spoilers).

Now we must wait, and by the time I wake up usually the full chapter is out and I must play catch up to all the other "Lucky" individuals who stayed up to get a heads up on the rest of the community.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 25, 2012)

As grand as the 3rd tail transformation indeed.


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> The first line of the last spoiler says that they transform separately.



hows that possible?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Kiyumi said:


> WHAT?! SO MADARA [THE GUY WHO IS FIGHTING THE KAGE ATM] IS GOING TO TRANSFORM INTO THE KYUUBI TOO?!
> 
> Does that mean, that we will soon see that fight?! ​



Or perhaps into the Juubi remmants.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 25, 2012)

Best go prepare for the threads about how Naruto is now leaps and bounds ahead of Sasuke now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> that happened in like two panels. the rest of that chapter was krillin and piccolo getting shot up.


I didn't get that far up into the db manga. ;_;

A whole effin chapter > two panels 
come at me


----------



## Saunion (Jan 25, 2012)

It's not Madara who transforms it's Kurama. 

Ohana tends to leave a lot of things out of her short spoiler so I doubt the entire chapter is about the transformation.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Best go prepare for the threads about Naruto is now leaps and bounds ahead of Sasuke now.



Yup, you better prepare, I may be making one of them.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

Ohana's posting a lot more than she usually does.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jan 25, 2012)

Most likely we see them fuse inside Naruto's mind/body thing.

Outside, Naruto's cloak grows bigger, and starts changing shape into Kyuubi.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like Naruto is sitting on his Kyuubi throne like a boss.

Ohana probably skipped the pages in which the bijuu fight because there's nothing decisive happening until Naruto/Kurama uses the bijuudama.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Saunion said:


> It's not Madara who transforms it's Kurama.
> 
> Ohana tends to leave a lot of things out of her short spoiler so I doubt the entire chapter is about the transformation.



Wait so Kurama gets a transformation too? Oh this looks epic.


----------



## Selva (Jan 25, 2012)

Kiyumi said:


> WHAT?! SO MADARA [THE GUY WHO IS FIGHTING THE KAGE ATM] IS GOING TO TRANSFORM INTO THE KYUUBI TOO?!
> 
> Does that mean, that we will soon see that fight?! ​


No, that was a mistranslation. It actually meant Kurama is the one transforming and not Madara :3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 25, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Best go prepare for the threads about how Naruto is now leaps and bounds ahead of Sasuke now.



And as each chapter goes by stronger and stronger Sasuke gets. I think when Sasuke finally shows his skills I'll do something that I haven't done in months and that's make a Sasuke thread. Kishi's probably going to give him some forbidden skill or something ridiculous knowing him.


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

hmm if im not mistaken seems like its similar to killerbee when he does his transformation of limbs.like when he was connected to the hachibi but he was still out of the bijuu or something.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to say I'm looking forward to Rasenshuriken shot from the Kyubi's mouth. That's the only thing that can make this worthwhile to me.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

Even though this is the perfect way to end the fight, I don't see how he can beat Tobi with bijudama.

He can spit out as many as he wants, and make them as big as he wants, but at the end of the day, intangibility will always win.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto freaking ENTHRONED in Kyuubi like a boss, lol. Wheres King Sasuke now 24Hours? Kings have throned last I checked lol.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope awesome art this week 

Bijuudama


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

seems like a big transformation.


----------



## Kiyumi (Jan 25, 2012)

Selva said:


> No, that was a mistranslation. It actually meant Kurama is the one transforming and not Madara :3


Oh noo.... 

And I hoped Kishi will soon show us the Kage fight, but noo... ​


----------



## Ichiurto (Jan 25, 2012)

What dehype though.

We know his BijuDama is going to fail.

Most likely because Tobi pulls out something completely shocking.

Best case scenario, all the other Bijuu's transform and fire their own BijuDama at Kyuubi's. Smoke clears, their all down/dead and Kyuubi is just smiling his ass off.

Tobi appears at Madara's side, and says "It's finally happened".


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 25, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And as each chapter goes by stronger and stronger Sasuke gets. I think when Sasuke finally shows his skills I'll do something that I haven't done in months and that's make a Sasuke thread. Kishi's probably going to give him some forbidden skill or something ridiculous knowing him.



When Sasuke gives the first glimpse of his EMS is the week I'll stay away from the forum, because all that built up excitement by his fans will make the forum unreadable with all the ZOMG-GUSH-GOMZ that will be spammed.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Lol I bet if it were a chapter of Sasuke evolving into Rinnegan or getting Gedou Mazo you wouldnt mind.



Lol I think he was referring to a fight between Man and Uchiha(as they are above mortal men you know). Not Biju vs. Biju (which we've gotten for the past few chapters and it stunk thus far).

Hopefully Naruto will do something spectacular to erase the build up to this tom this moment, so we can get back to more pressing matters like......... the Uchiha of course.

It's sad that the Uchiha must share panel time with a person just because his name is synonymous with the "Title of the story."


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jan 25, 2012)

> クラマも変身するよ！
> Kurama transforms as well
> 髭が濃くなって
> 封印式みたいの濃くなってウォラァアアア！て叫んでる
> His whiskers also turn darker and the same with his seal, while he screams



benelori edited his post


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> What dehype though.
> 
> We know his BijuDama is going to fail.
> 
> ...



it would be stupid for naruto to go 9 tails so he could do a jutsu that we have seen several times by now fail only so it can take down tobi in one hit. mark my words, this battle is gonna end with a rasengan


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

This chapter is village-levelling tier 

I'm frothing at the mouth


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

Man, Tobi not transforming really killed my hype.

That would have been such a huge twist.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto should be already at freaking Rinnegan levels, finally.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 25, 2012)

Bombs away people.


----------



## Saunion (Jan 25, 2012)

Imagine the level of his shunshin now.


----------



## Talis (Jan 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> DON'T TELL ME THOSE FUCKING LINES UNDER HIS EYES WERE WHISKERS ASHQHSAKADQHASKDFAHKSDHFKS



It's Tobi's whiskers, or Naruto's?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Imagine the level of his shunshin now.


Physically, he's the fastest guy around already. Not much point in making his Shunshin any faster. 

Hiraishin's next! Genma, Raidou, you know what to do...



loool3 said:


> It's Tobi's whiskers, or Naruto's?


Naruto's. Tobi doesn't do any transforming in this chapter, it was a mistake.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Imagine the level of his shunshin now.



Naruto doesnt even needs to physically run himself apparently, according to the spoilers he sits enthroned like a boss.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Man, Tobi not transforming really killed my hype me.
> 
> That would have been such a huge twist.


Don't be disappoint by a mistranslation >_>





Saunion said:


> Imagine the level of his shunshin now.


It'd be off the charts.


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

i guess partial transformation will also happen like with killerbee.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 25, 2012)

Have a feeling that Tobi is going to be amused/happy that Naruto is transforming.



First Tsurugi said:


> Man, Tobi not transforming really killed my hype me.
> 
> That would have been such a huge twist.



I was away from the computer during those 15 minutes. How exactly did everyone think Tobi was transforming when he isn't even mentioned?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

loool3 said:


> It's Tobi's whiskers, or Naruto's?



Tobi's. The original post said Madara, which I took to mean Tobi, and whiskers, which I thought referred to the lines under his eyes.



PikaCheeka said:


> I was away from the computer during those 15 minutes. How exactly did everyone think Tobi was transforming when he isn't even mentioned?



The original post said Madara transformed instead of Kyuubi. But he corrected it afterwards.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 25, 2012)

sasuke, itachi, madara, gedo mazo, kages, tobi who?  kyuubi naruto finally  I've been waiting for this to happen since the gaara fight in part 1!


----------



## HInch (Jan 25, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> When Sasuke gives the first glimpse of his EMS is the week I'll stay away from the forum, because all that built up excitement by his fans will make the forum unreadable with all the ZOMG-GUSH-GOMZ that will be spammed.



Read as: The massive wankfest.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Naruto freaking ENTHRONED in Kyuubi like a boss, lol. Wheres King Sasuke now 24Hours? Kings have throned last I checked lol.



A you cannot simply steal the crown, you must take it in high combat (Just like Ulfric from skyrim).

King Sasuke remains on the thrown(as the last living breathing Uchiha).

Orchibuto for a guy whose favorite character is about to go head to head with LORD Itachi, you seem concerned about the wrong "Guranteed to be rigged Uchiha" when it is not even certain, your favorite character survives this arc.

I think you are gearing up to jump on the Naruto bandwagon, as the Kabuto one is a sinking ship.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 25, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> When Sasuke gives the first glimpse of his EMS is the week I'll stay away from the forum, because all that built up excitement by his fans will make the forum unreadable with all the ZOMG-GUSH-GOMZ that will be spammed.



It'll be crazy and ridiculous that much is for sure. It'll be wild. It'll be funny though. Sasuke will use one EMS skill and it'll be comparable to him using Meteor Rain with meteors the size of Madara's. Again, should be funny though.


----------



## Jad (Jan 25, 2012)

Ehh crap chapter, not enough Kakashi and *Gai*. I find Naruto the crappiest character ever invented in Shounen history~ 

Looks like we won't see the Masters in action though, Kishimoto obviously has to play to the Naruto fans. Boring, wake me up when Gai does something good.

I like SAKURA more then Naruto lol


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jan 25, 2012)

> 読み切りは
> 烈！伊達せんぱい
> 
> 近藤信輔



that's spoiler related? from ohana


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> Ehh crap chapter, not enough Kakashi and *Gai*. I find Naruto the crappiest character ever invented in Shounen history~
> 
> Looks like we won't see the Masters in action though, Kishimoto obviously has to play to the Naruto fans. Boring, wake me up when Gai does something good.
> 
> I like Choji more then Naruto lol


And the bitching commences.


----------



## Ichiurto (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't wait until it's revealed Bijuu's have a human form. Or Naruto starts fucking shit up with Kyuubi transformed into a blood-red sword shrouded in Wind+Fire Chakra.

I imagine Kyuubi will be a tall lanky dude with red dreadlocks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> The original post said Madara transformed instead of Kyuubi. But he corrected it afterwards.





Madara goes into the belly of the Death God and kidnaps the part of the Kyuubi that's down there so he can transform. That would have been awesome.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> Ehh crap chapter, not enough Kakashi and *Gai*. I find Naruto the crappiest character ever invented in Shounen history~



That's not how you spell Sasuke


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> A you cannot simply steal the crown, you must take it in high combat (Just like Ulfric from skyrim).
> 
> King Sasuke remains on the thrown(as the last living breathing Uchiha).
> 
> ...



Naruto has always been one of my favourite characters and you know it very well, possibly on par with Kabuto and with the enough badass feats Naruto may become my favourite character. I am merely claiming what this chapter seems to hint, if Naruto power up is as massive as it seems he may very well indeed be at Rinnegan levels already and he is most likely given he is already saying hi with massive village busting attacks.

Sasuke may be needing Rinnegan or and Gedou Mazo to take on this shit, just like how Naruto needed this badass transformation to take on Tobi.


----------



## bearzerger (Jan 25, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It'll be crazy and ridiculous that much is for sure. It'll be wild. It'll be funny though. Sasuke will use one EMS skill and it'll be comparable to him using Meteor Rain with meteors the size of Madara's. Should be funny though.


I'll remember to ask you how many braincells you think you will have lost by suffering to read through the posts of his fans.


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

poor kakashi and gai. why are they here again?


----------



## Jad (Jan 25, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> And the bitching commences.



I bitched about the Manga as soon as Rock Lee lost to Gaara , so I started ages ago  Nothing to commence, it was already in motion.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jan 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> poor kakashi and gai. why are they here again?



Plot. Somebody had to save Naruto lol


----------



## Jad (Jan 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> poor kakashi and gai. why are they here again?



To tease me obviously >_>


----------



## lo0p (Jan 25, 2012)

Whew, was worried that they'd really switch to a different fight.  Doesn't sound like anything unexpected but still looking forward to seeing Naruto's new chakra cloak.


----------



## Jad (Jan 25, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> That's not how you spell Sasuke



Ha, Sasuke is runner up, don't worry xD


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It'll be crazy and ridiculous that much is for sure. It'll be wild. It'll be funny though. Sasuke will use one EMS skill and it'll be comparable to him using Meteor Rain with meteors the size of Madara's. Again, should be funny though.



Sasuke may very well just like Naruto start small and go big, remember how Naruto started? First RM, some fuck ups and then finally his new power up.

Sasuke may very well just like Naruto start by developing his EMS then going into the haxx things and possibly at the end either evolving into Rinnegan or getting synched with Gedou Mazo as a power up.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 25, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> that's spoiler related? from ohana


Don't think so.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

> 最後は
> Finally,
> ナルト(クラマ)vs残り尾獣
> Naruto vs remaining tailed beasts.
> ...


I think a little part of me just died.


----------



## Selva (Jan 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> poor kakashi and gai. why are they here again?


For commentary purposes


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> I can't wait until it's revealed Bijuu's have a human form. Or Naruto starts fucking shit up with Kyuubi transformed into a blood-red sword shrouded in Wind+Fire Chakra.
> 
> I imagine Kyuubi will be a tall lanky dude with red dreadlocks.



If Kyuubi has a human form it will most likely be a Kitsune.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jan 25, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I think a little part of me just died.



Surprised there's anything left to kill.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

chakra-burned said:


> Surprised there's anything left to kill.


ohno, not like that.

This chapter is burning with so much win that I can't contain it.


----------



## Saunion (Jan 25, 2012)

And the best part is, he still hasn't combined Kyuubi chakra with Sage Mode.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 25, 2012)

didn't bee sit on 8o? like in his mind?


----------



## christoncrutches (Jan 25, 2012)

Not that we didn't see it coming, especially after it was clear this would happen after last chapter, but holy shit...Naruto's finally worked shit out with the Kyuubi.


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

i think it will be similar to this:

Nope.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Saunion said:


> And the best part is, he still hasn't combined Kyuubi chakra with Sage Mode.



This will be left for Juubi.


----------



## Jad (Jan 25, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I think a little part of me just died.



Same here, but for a whole different reason. >_> Keep dancing Gai....keep dancing *salutes*


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

Selva said:


> For commentary purposes


kishi should re-release these chapters but with kakashi and gai commentating on it


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 25, 2012)

Jad said:


> Same here, but for a whole different reason. >_> Keep dancing Gai....keep dancing *salutes*


Oh yes. Gai.

Imagine the situation...
two V2 bijuu + Gated Gai + Rampage Kakashi
and you can't do nothing... you gonna die! 

the win here is off the charts


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 25, 2012)

ITS OUT !!!!!


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

Saunion said:


> And the best part is, he still hasn't combined Kyuubi chakra with Sage Mode.



he won't 

kyuubi already gave naruto his chakra and helped him against ET madara and yet  naruto hasn't combined them yet


----------



## Cymbalize (Jan 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> kishi should re-release these chapters but with kakashi and gai commentating on it



We all need to hear kakashi's masaka once a while to retain sanity.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jan 25, 2012)

Addy said:


> he won't
> 
> kyuubi already gave naruto his chakra and helped him against ET madara and yet  naruto hasn't combined them yet



He will combine them, but if he havent already the reason should be obvious lol, imagine a Juubi level power up in this stage, it would be rape.


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 25, 2012)

Link removed its out!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 25, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> ITS OUT !!!!!



Haha, nice one troll

*check*

*It's real*

*Is dead*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 25, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I'll remember to ask you how many braincells you think you will have lost by suffering to read through the posts of his fans.



Hey, I mean some fun topics can come from it though. Just imagine 

"OMFG WTFBBQ Sasuke uses a new Chidori, it can cut through dimensions!!!!" 
"Sasuke is so calm!?!!?!? This guy must be Admiral level!!!!" 
"Naruto is screwed, Sasuke just used a new Katon and it burned down some trees. How can Naruto compete?" 



Orochibuto said:


> Sasuke may very well just like Naruto start small and go big, remember how Naruto started? First RM, some fuck ups and then finally his new power up.
> 
> Sasuke may very well just like Naruto start by developing his EMS then going into the haxx things and possibly at the end either evolving into Rinnegan or getting synched with Gedou Mazo as a power up.



I won't be surprised to see him change his Susanoo shape. He'll make it small and lighter so he can move faster or he'll make it far larger to compete with anything his way. We don't know but I'm expecting some ridiculous stunts coming from him. The Sharingan's haxed for a reason so whatever happens we'll see.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Haha, nice one troll
> 
> *check*
> 
> ...


 
I never troll


----------



## Hariti (Jan 25, 2012)

Lmao,Naruto looks like he's indigenous.


----------



## Mayaki (Jan 25, 2012)

Woah. Awesome. Aweesome. This was.. woah : D


----------



## Kiyumi (Jan 25, 2012)

What the hell was this? :'D​


----------



## kenshiro2 (Jan 25, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAA overkilling coolness


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

holy shit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Naruto has always been one of my favourite characters and you know it very well, possibly on par with Kabuto and with the enough badass feats Naruto may become my favourite character. I am merely claiming what this chapter seems to hint, if Naruto power up is as massive as it seems he may very well indeed be at Rinnegan levels already and he is most likely given he is already saying hi with massive village busting attacks.


I think it's more like Naruto is your last "Hope" to finally best a Uchiha.

The bottom line is, you seem concerned about how others favorite character fair, when it is your own you need to be concerned about.

Naruto being your favorite character is one thing, but you've spent a good portion of last weeks telegram not discussing Naruto, but Sasuke. And you show signs of continuing this route this week as well. Yet it will be the Sasuke fandom which is accused of "Wanking to their favorite character" when it's actually, the individuals which despise him, in which gives him the most attention.

When a Uchiha character recieves hype, my effort is dedicated strictly upon that character, as the Uchiha's are the shit there is no benchmark for the Uchiha but other Uchiha and Gods(Not Nagato he's a false one)

Your comment towards blinx indicates you are still concentrating upon other characters instead of your own.

Naruto currently is in a match and Kabuto is soon to be visited by the "Lord of Uchihas" there is no need to worry about how other favorites match up to your favorite characters, considering your current favorite character has current buisness.




> Sasuke may be needing Rinnegan or and Gedou Mazo to take on this shit, just like how Naruto needed this badass transformation to take on Tobi.


He may, but you have no grounds to stand on other than your personal belief (which has quite the history of bias AGAINST the Uchiha). Essentially the same position you were in last week, and the same posisition you will continue to be in until Sasuke actually gets some panel time. 

And take on Tobi? He still may not be on Tobi's level quite yet, you are jumping the gun as usual. The bottom line, is this week is about Naruto. As every fanbase has their week, and this week should be dedicated to the character who deserves the attention.

It makes you and your fanbase seem insecure to constantly worry about how their favorite character matches up against a guy (Whose not had a showcasing in a year). It implies that inferiority may have been present "Prior" and you needed this current showcasing from Naruto to surpress those belief of constant "inferiority."

Rest assured when Sasuke recieves his hype, it will certainly not be about Naruto, as was the case with chapter 453.

A top tier should chase a (known)top tier, and a god tier should chase a god tier(a known god tier).

When Sasuke showcases his shit, the mind set of myslef will be about how he fairs to "Madara" and "Tobi" how certain aspects compare to "Itachi" not about how he fares against Naruto.


----------



## Aiku (Jan 25, 2012)

OH. MY. GOD!!!! 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto is such an absolute beast.


----------



## BlinkST (Jan 25, 2012)

Wtf Kakashi actually thought Naruto was Minato  Kakashi you need to go kill yourself.


----------



## sagroth (Jan 25, 2012)

OMFG that chapter was epic.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 25, 2012)

OMG! 

Awesome double pages


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

13 pages........ Kishi is really starting to really slack off during the week.

But excellent showing from Naruto that is for sure.

First 10/10 none Uchiha chapters, well Tobi may be a Uchiha, but sense he's done nothing but spectate, he doesn't count.


----------



## Hariti (Jan 25, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> 13 pages........ Kishi is really starting to really slack off during the week.



There was 5 double pages in this chapter,which made for 17 pages in total,as usual.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 25, 2012)

i want to read this chapter colored or animated now


----------



## calimike (Jan 25, 2012)

*Naruto 571 is trending worldwide !!!!!*


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Jan 25, 2012)

that last page. damn.


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jan 25, 2012)

Hariti said:


> There was 5 double pages in this chapter,which made for 17 pages in total,as usual.



Your signature is awesome. Leighton = love. <3

Still can't get over the badassness of the chakra pimpcoat. He looks so fucking boss it's ridiculous.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 25, 2012)

Hariti said:


> There was 5 double pages in this chapter,which made for 17 pages in total,as usual.



 I see.


----------



## vered (Jan 25, 2012)

naruto is trending again


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW!!

AWESOME NEW POWER! 

HE LOOKS LIKE HIS FATHER


----------



## falconzx (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome new chapter !!

But I can't get a clear look of his new form  NEED COLOR !!!


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Jan 25, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Awesome new chapter !!
> 
> But I can't get a clear look of his new form  NEED COLOR !!!




sure, here you go:


----------



## falconzx (Jan 25, 2012)

^ Um... thank you  =))

But how can only kurama bijudama vs other 5 bijudamas cancel out each other (as naruto planned) ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 25, 2012)

the funny thing is once upon a time i predicted this new look and naruto riding on top of the  kurama. i knew i should have made a thread about it.


----------



## motto (Jan 25, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> What dehype though.
> 
> We know his BijuDama is going to fail.
> 
> ...



I like it when people are wrong


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jan 25, 2012)

Wasn't there a prediction which seems to be almost 100% accurate?

I can remember somone saying that the Bijuus start fighting using Bijuu-damas and Naruto/Kurama will try to negate them 

Holy crap what a chapter....his KCM turns out to be something like Ichigos Bankai with that coat...


----------



## takL (Jan 25, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> クラマ 言っとくがゆっくりはしてられねーぞ 初めて尾獣化でリンクはカンペキじゃねェ… これの持続時間は… 5分とみとけ!!
> チリナル 十分！！人数多い分 孫の時よりもっと手荒くなっけどガマンしてくれってばよ！！


Kulama: Mind you, we gatta hurry ourselves. cos its our first biju-nization the link aint parfect... this will last for.... say 5 mins, you see.
NARUTO: (5 mins is) enough!!save that with many numbers of bijus to deal, itll be even rougher than with son. please (bijus) be patient dattebayo!!


> マダラ (これほどとは… 殺すつもりでちょうどいいということか…)


madara(tobi?) to himself: never thought it'd be this much....this means it takes killing intentions  (to catch them) i guess.



> 八尾 同じ力で相殺する気か!?でもナルトはまだ一度も…
> ビー 修業ではできてた たまたま!でも今度は確実にできる…


8b: trying to nillfy it(the bijyuball of the 5 bijus) with the power equal to it? but naruto hasnt ever...(made a bijudama)
Bee: he could do it during the training, by chance! but this time he can do it for sure..


----------



## Loltoomuch (Jan 25, 2012)

Holy shit! i take a few weeks break from Naruto and i come to find this. crazy. 8th gates implied to be broken as fuck and we already knew Kamui was cheap. Naruto broken as fuck. Tobi is broken as fuck because he showed no fear to God level naruto and even thinks he could kill them all.  powers in the manga is out of control.

GL sasuke.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jan 25, 2012)

HOLY FUCK THAT WAS AWESOME! Animated, it's gonna be AMAZING.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto in Bijuu mode is AWESOME


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2012)

Naruto has now reached one of the best ninjas to ever live status, but it raises a question...how powerful will Kishi make Sasuke?  He has to be able to go toe to toe with our hero since they're rivals destined to fight.  We've never seen a fully-powered EMS in action so I await with baited breath!


----------



## Boradis (Jan 26, 2012)

I know people here can complain about anything. But seriously, you're getting bored of watching the hero fighting the main villain in an action story?

Yeah it's great that people are invested in the whole cast and want to see what's going on with their favorite _supporting characters_. But like it or not Naruto's classmates, the kages, the edo-whoevers, and the entire ninja alliance are all _supporting characters_. 

The series is called "Naruto" because it's about Naruto. It's not "People From Konoha & Friends." He's not just the star _he's the whole freaking point of the story_.

Getting upset that Kishi isn't interrupting the hero's fight against the *biggest of all big bads* (aside from Sasuke) is just ... well, it's retarded. 

It's like complaining that the last 20 minutes of "Star Wars" is all Luke vs. the Death Star with no cuts to the cantina bartender doing his dishes. Or not seeing Neo's coworkers having coffee while he fights Agent Smith. Or missing out on Perry White conducting an editorial meeting because Superman is saving California from sinking into the sea. Or forgetting about Yamcha because SSJ1 Goku is fighting Frieza. 

Seriously, what the Hell?


----------



## Taijukage (Jan 27, 2012)

> Or forgetting about Yamcha because SSJ1 Goku is fighting Frieza.


the anime sure didn't do that


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 27, 2012)

sweet chapter


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 28, 2012)

What's up with the clone? Why did Naruto make a clone after going big? 

//HbS


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2012)

Wasn't the clone in Sage Mode? I assumed it was so he could sense the chakra receivers in the bijuu.


----------



## LoT (Jan 28, 2012)

Remember? Those 5 Bijuu made a Bijuu Dama as big as a totally fucked up Kurama did ... They doesn't stand a chance.


----------

